# The 'I start a diet every January,this year I'm sticking to it' Thread



## Harveysmum369

Welcome!

This is the place for anyone wanting to lose or gain weight in 2011! :happydance:


xxx


Spoiler
Harveysmum369
starting weight:
Aiming to lose:6 stone
loss this week:
current weight:
total loss:

CRWx
starting weight:13 stone 5lbs
Aiming to lose:3 stone 5lbs
loss this week:
current weight:
total loss:

Eala
starting weight:13 stone (182lbs)
Aiming to lose:2.5 stone (35lbs)
loss this week:
current weight:
total loss:

Glitterfairy
starting weight:12stone 3lbs
Aiming to lose:1stone 3lbs
loss this week:4lbs
current weight:11 stone 13lbs
total loss:4lb

AppleBlossom
starting weight:7 stone 4lbs
Aiming to gain:10lbs
gain this week:
current weight:7 stone 6.25lbs
total gain:2.25lbs

xxxjacxxx
starting weight:
Aiming to lose:
loss this week:
current weight:
total loss:

xxembobxx
starting weight:
Aiming to lose:
loss this week:
current weight:
total loss:

xKimx
starting weight:10 stone 4lbs
Aiming to lose:1 stone 4lbs
loss this week:----
current weight:
total loss:

Pingu
starting weight:10 stone 7lbs
Aiming to lose:1 stone
loss this week:
current weight:
total loss:

Blah11
starting weight:
Aiming to lose:2 stone
loss this week:
current weight:
total loss:

MrsBop
starting weight:
Aiming to lose:5 stone
loss this week:
current weight:
total loss:

topsy
starting weight:206.8lbs
Aiming to lose:74lbs
loss this week:
current weight:
total loss:

SSW
starting weight:
Aiming to lose:
loss this week:
current weight:
total loss:

broody21
starting weight:
Aiming to lose:7-10lbs
loss this week:
current weight:
total loss:

Avalanche
starting weight: 12st 9lbs (177lbs)
Aiming to lose: 1.5 stone (21lbs)
loss this week:4lbs
current weight:12st 5lbs(173lbs)
total loss:4lbs

kirmal12
starting weight:
Aiming to lose: 2.5-3 stone
loss this week:
current weight:
total loss: 

Polo-princess
starting weight:9 stone 4lbs
Aiming to lose:11lbs
loss this week:
current weight:
total loss:

Logan's mum
starting weight:10 stone 3lbs
Aiming to lose:10lbs
loss this week:
current weight:
total loss:

Jellycat
starting weight:
Aiming to lose:6-7 stone
loss this week:4lbs
current weight:
total loss:

lucy_x
starting weight:16st 7lbs
Aiming to lose:4 stone
loss this week:
current weight:
total loss:

Nutella_Lover 
starting weight: 156.4
Aiming to lose: 31.4
loss this week: 
current weight: 
total loss: 

lollip0p
starting weight: 
Aiming to lose: 
loss this week: 
current weight: 
total loss:

Lliena
starting weight: 19stone 2lb
Aiming to lose:4stone 2lb (first off)
loss this week:
current weight:
total loss:

Kayleigh&bump
starting weight:13 stone 5lbs
Aiming to lose:2 stone
loss this week:
current weight:
total loss:

Kizzyt
starting weight:
Aiming to lose:
loss this week:5lbs
current weight:
total loss:


----------



## CRWx

:happydance: i'm looking to lose some serious weight! :) xx


----------



## Eala

I'm in :) I did really well until about um... November this year, and lost the 3 stone which I put on having LO. I now want to lose another 2.5 to 3 stone.

Me and my Mum are going to start going back to Curves in the New Year, so I'm hoping between that, a low GI diet and taking my Metformin properly blush:) I'll get there in 2011!!! :D


----------



## CRWx

i REALLY want to be able to do it, like so much :)


----------



## Glitterfairy

This year i WILL do it.To get my weight down and more importantly for my health!


----------



## AppleBlossom

I want to gain some :D

I hate it that people think it's ok to comment on my size because I'm skinny when they wouldn't do the same to a larger person. And when I tell people I hate being so thin they all whinge at me and say to stop moaning about it because they's kill to look like me etc... I would ideally LOVE to get to 8 stone. I am currently 6st 13 and I don't think I could put that much on in a year. So I'm realistically aiming to get to 7.5 stone :)


----------



## Harveysmum369

what day is best for weigh in?xx


----------



## CRWx

i'm not fussed :kiss: i don't have a pair of scales but i weight my self via wii fit :)x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oh yep count me in!

I want to lose 2 stone and I plan on detoxing the first week in january, then onto Slimming world together with the gym and Your shape on xbox kinnect :thumbup:


----------



## Harveysmum369

I'm just going to update the first post with our names etc....could you PM me the details under your name,you don't have to add all the info :) let me know if there is anything you woul like added on yours.xx


----------



## CRWx

SLIPPERBOOT :kiss: (jac :winkwink: i'm not going crazy!) i'll PM you now x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi smelly boot :wave:


----------



## CRWx

pfft i've changed to smelly now! :cry:

we can go on a great slipper adventure :lol:


----------



## xxembobxx

Can I join?
I've never been on a diet before. Every time I thought about starting one I put on weight :-(
I really do need to do something now though. The time has come methinks!


----------



## Harveysmum369

Course you can hun!xx


----------



## xKimx

This is MY year :blush: got to be :( Ill update later with my starting weight xx


----------



## CRWx

i hate seeing my weight wrote down :dohh:


----------



## Harveysmum369

I'm now about to weigh myself ladies...you will be able to hear the scream shortly!:rofl: xx


----------



## xKimx

Ok so I am .......

10 stone 4lb / 144lb

BMI of 24/7

Will be using my Zumba kinnect for Exercise :blush:

Just really need to stop eating the crappy Chinese take away food that my dad owns and I get for free argh :( Oh and the carbs i love love them:(


----------



## xKimx

Oh yeah guys what is a sensible slim weight should I target too :shrug: I really dont have a clue what I want to be?


----------



## Harveysmum369

how tall are you hun?Xx


----------



## CRWx

Kim :grr: :lol: i'll be using the biggest loser circuits as mine, walking, wii fit & trampoline :) x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

How tall are you Kim?


----------



## Harveysmum369

well I just went to weigh myself and my scales are broken :cry: so I'm going to have to get some new ones on friday.However I do like the fact they tell me I'm 10 stone! :rofl: xx


----------



## CRWx

am i the heaviest? :shock: :lol:


----------



## Harveysmum369

Noooo way hun...I'm around 16 stone!xx


----------



## xKimx

Oh sorry I am 5ft4 :D


----------



## Harveysmum369

https://www.nhs.uk/Tools/Pages/Healthyweightcalculator.aspx this should work it out for you hun.xx


----------



## Pingu

Count me in!

I need to weigh myself again and will do this on the 3rd January and will let you know. Last time I weighed I was 10stone 7lb but I am sure I have gained over Christmas. My target weight is 9stone 7lb x


----------



## Harveysmum369

will add those figures in hun,if they change,let me know.xx


----------



## xKimx

Ok so I think I want to get to 9 stone first :D


----------



## Blah11

im in too. no idea what i weigh but its prob over 10st again omg :(! want to lose 2st. im a serious yoyo dieter its awful.


----------



## Blah11

can we start jan 3rd since its a monday? i hate starting things midweek lol!


----------



## Harveysmum369

haha!Yeah why not...will give me more time to stuff my face before I start :rofl:

Everyone else ok with mondays being weigh in day?xx


----------



## xKimx

Mondays good for me :D


----------



## Glitterfairy

I'll weigh in 3rd Jan and weigh in Mondays too. :)


----------



## AppleBlossom

Monday is good for me too :)


----------



## Harveysmum369

I'm determined to do it this year!I know if I lose weight I'm more likely to get pregnant :) xx


----------



## MrsBop

Can I join too please? I want to loose 5 stone-ish! xx


----------



## CRWx

Mondays good for me too! Could someone give me a kick up the arse to remind me :blush: x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ahh dont think i fit in this thread :(


----------



## CRWx

why not sweetie? :kiss:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

CRWx said:


> why not sweetie? :kiss:

ive actually stuck too diet since jan :haha:

didnt think it would honestly happen though.


----------



## CRWx

oooh well you can carry on your journey here? :flower:

xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

CRWx said:


> oooh well you can carry on your journey here? :flower:
> 
> xx

ohh yes keep that ball rolling :happydance:


----------



## CRWx

:happydance: Well i'm eating pizza which i took ages persuaded to eat and green beans :dohh:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I want pizza, tbh think thats whats on menu tomorrow.


----------



## CRWx

:lol: i'm being so naughty!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

why not, not many days left this year! :)


----------



## CRWx

:) I wish i still did dance that kept me in good shape! FX'd that i can shift these stones tho :) you've gone so well


----------



## topsy

I need to loose weight, keep gaining and loosing the same 7-8lbs!!! Argh!!! Will weigh in on mon too. I am buying a wii off my friend, in the new year, anyone know what games/workout are any good, and what i need to do them??wii fit board thingy????? I am clueless when it comes to computer games!!!

xxxxx


----------



## SSW

May I join this group. I am so ready to get this going but also know how important it is to have support. Don't really want to talk about it with DH or my friends. Thanks!


----------



## CRWx

^ course :hugs:


----------



## SSW

Thanks! I am excited to get to know you gals!!


----------



## CRWx

me too! i am a loner :rofl: i have no friends! xx


----------



## topsy

Aw, i`ll be ya friend :)

Just dragged OH round the block for a quick walk, soooooooooooo cold brrrr!!!! xxxx


----------



## CRWx

at this time! yayyy :) Hi topsy :hi:


----------



## topsy

Hehe :) can`t sleep :wacko: Got OH now snoring one side and the cat the other!!! You following any special diet? I am not, going to cal count and kinda do my own thing!!! plus add some exercise, am starting hula hooping with a friend mid Jan, should be a laugh, i will prob make a right idiot of myself :haha:


----------



## CRWx

me too! minus the hula hooping, i walk, wii fit, the biggest loser, trampoline :lol: i already count calories! i just need to up my excercise x


----------



## Vickie

topsy said:


> I need to loose weight, keep gaining and loosing the same 7-8lbs!!! Argh!!! Will weigh in on mon too. I am buying a wii off my friend, in the new year, anyone know what games/workout are any good, and what i need to do them??wii fit board thingy????? I am clueless when it comes to computer games!!!
> 
> xxxxx

The EA Active is a great workout, it's hard but it really does work your body! I recently got the Wii fit plus and it seems good for balance and yoga moves (haven't had much chance to play with it yet) and My Personal Coach (first edition as I heard the second one isn't any good) which looks like a good workout as well though I've not had a chance to play it either :dohh:


----------



## topsy

CRWX-Good luck with upping your exercise :)

Vickie-Oh thanks for that, I need something that really makes me work, have LOTS of weight to shift, I will have a look online and see if I can find them in the sales :)

xxx


----------



## Vickie

there's apparently an EA Active 2 that's out now as well, I've not tried it yet (want to get it soon) but have heard some good reviews on it.


----------



## CRWx

thanks topsy :kiss:


----------



## topsy

Ohhhhh just googled that Vickie, that looks good, as it measures your heartbeat. Mum and I are going to pop into town tomorrow, to go sale shopping hope to burn some serious cals :) so may have a look. Thanks again.

Your welcome crwx ;)

Right really must try to get some sleep, Night night xxx


----------



## toffee87

Hey all! I want to lose about 7-10 lb's over the next 6 months and then maintain for a year before wedding and TTC 

I'm HOPELESS at keeping it up, so I need you all to shout at me haha. 

I have the Wii fit plus and EA sports active (which I haven't used properly yet). I think I prefer the look of the EA one though-it seems better for actual fitness x


----------



## Eala

I have the original Wii Fit, but my Mum has Wii Fit Plus that she has never opened, so I might "borrow" it, seeing as I also have the Wii Motion Plus ;)

Mum and I are going to Curves next Thursday. We used to go in 2008, switched to one near me, hated it there (was like a boot camp!) so stopped going. But now I can drive, it's much easier for me to get to the one near Mum (which is really nice) so we are going back there!

I need to be really disciplined when Uni starts back, as my (skinny!) friends have bad habits like buying me packets of crisps and things like that when they get a packet for themselves :blush:

I'm so determined that I'm not going to stall here just because I got back to my pre-pregnancy weight :blush:


----------



## topsy

Good luck girls,

broddy21, ill shout at you, if you shout at me too :)

Eala I`d definatly prefer to go to the friendly one too, I dont know anything about curves, is it points, or cal counting?

Ok I walked miles around town, did lots of sale shopping :) I am a 18/20 on the bottom and a 18 on the top. For all you uk girls, I went in debenhams, and got 2 tops in a 16, 1 skirt in a 18 and 2 dresses in a 16 all for £3 each, in there 70% off section, recommend it :) and getting smaller sizes i thought would motivate me!

I looked at the wii EA active 2 and that is what i am going to go for i think. Going to wait and make sure it all works from my friend first, and will then get it, So excited!!!

I weighed in this morning:
SW:206.8 OMG!!!!
GW:133
Want to loose 5.4 stone or 74lbs

Was very healthy when mum and I had a drink in town, had green tea, while mum had a latte!!!

xxx


----------



## toffee87

Lets agree to yell hehe x


----------



## CRWx

somebody kick me up the arse if i slack :lol: hey girls!!!


----------



## Avalanche

I'll join :) What day do we weigh in on?

starting weight: 12st 9lbs (177lbs)
Aiming to lose: 1.5 stone (21lbs)
loss this week:
current weight:
total loss:


----------



## Avalanche

I have an xbox kinect with The Biggest Loser and Kinest Sports so will be using that, and going for runs and watching my diet :)

I'm going to be detoxing as of Monday for a couple of days so I think the first week I will lose a fair bit but I'd like to maintain a healthy 2lbs a week weightloss :) Means I can hit my target by March .


----------



## MummyToAmberx

biggest loser on kinect is great!


----------



## Avalanche

I love it! What program are you doing?

I made one to focus on cardio, am on the challenging level :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im using your shape atm.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Would be interested in any cheap but healthy meal ideas for a fussy moo :)


----------



## Eala

topsy said:


> Good luck girls,
> 
> 
> Eala I`d definatly prefer to go to the friendly one too, I dont know anything about curves, is it points, or cal counting?

Curves is an exercise place :) You do a 30 minute workout, you get into the "fat burning" zone in terms of pulse rate, and then maintain it. You spend 30 seconds on a low-impact pad, jogging or doing aerobics, then 30 seconds on a machine, then 30 seconds on a pad, and so on. You end up doing 2 and a half "circuits" round all the different machines. Then you cool down, and do some stretches.

I think they give diet advice now as well, as part of the exercise programme. When I was there years ago, you had to sign up/pay to do an extra "Curves Diet" type thing, which was horrendous. You either went low-carb or low-protein, and followed their meal plans to the letter for X weeks, then went onto the next thing. It was so rigid, and going by the recipes etc was much more geared at a Canadian/American audience. That one was calorie counting, which I just don't do well with :blush:

I know that by keeping on top of taking my Metformin properly, I *can* lose weight, even just with diet alone. But it's faster with exercise, and I really want to get fit as well. I'll be just trying to eat what I eat normally, but cutting out the unhealthy snacks... My general diet isn't so bad, but I need to lose the crisps and chocolate :blush:

So... fingers crossed! And good luck to us all! We can SO do this ladies! :dance:

I started at 16 stone after baby was born, and am 13stone now (my ticker is trying to be motivational for me, I'm "starting" at 13 stone in this thread though :rofl:).

Current weight: 13 stone (182lbs)
Aiming to lose: 2.5 stone (35lbs) (initially!)


----------



## topsy

Oh well good luck with it. I was speaking to my friend today and we are going to see about joining a gym , argh bit scared as so unfit, but got to be worth a try!!!! I think you are right about the diet and exercise bit :) I love the choc and crisps too.

We are going out for new year tonight and having a meal, so bang goes the healthy eating, as I think i ordered choc sponge for pudding!!!!

Happy new year, we can all loose so weight in 2011 :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Avalanche

Everyone ready to start tomorrow girls? :winkwink:


----------



## toffee87

Avalanche said:


> Everyone ready to start tomorrow girls? :winkwink:

nooooooooo!


----------



## Eala

Tomorrow!? Bloody hell, I was giving myself till Monday :rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im ravin' too go.


----------



## Avalanche

What day are we weighing in on? Monday gets my vote as it's the start of a new week and encourages us to be good over the weekend :lol:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

over last 11 months saturday works best, monday is worse for me lol.


----------



## Avalanche

Suppose tomorrow is January 1st and is a Saturday :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yeah, my cheat day saturday so weigh in before that, thats why mondays never worked lol.


----------



## Harveysmum369

My apologies for not updating sooner-I have just got out of hospital with Harvey-will get all the details on now.xx


----------



## Avalanche

Aw no hope everything is ok? :hugs:


----------



## kirmal12

Can i join you ladies please?, i really need to start losing weight. I have to stop blaming LO now!. I've got the original and the Wii fit plus to use and of course my legs pushing LO around!!. realistically i have 2.5 to 3 stone to lose.


----------



## topsy

Aw, hope your little man is ok?? Sending him hugs xxx


I am starting tomorrow :) or today now :) OH just had munches and sitting here eating rubbish, but that's cause he drank tonight, I drove so had appletizer all night!!!

Come on girls we can do it :) xxxx


----------



## Harveysmum369

right have updated the first post,could the people with nothing next to their name,let me know the details? thanks :)
If I have missed anyone,let me know :)

Thanks to the people who asked after Harvey-he was in hospital with Bronchiolitis :( 
xx


----------



## polo_princess

Count me in, though not sure how long i'll be in here for as im already detoxing :lol:

Start weight - 9st 4lbs
Aiming to lose - 11lbs

Thankies :flower:


----------



## Avalanche

Glad he's feelings bit better to come home :hugs:


----------



## Avalanche

I've been trying to shift this last stone + for awhile now. I've lost just over 2 stone and I realllly want to be done now!


----------



## topsy

Morning!!!

I have just got up, so my 1st day is going well.

Currently drinking hot water, lemon and ginger!!!

Polo, how long are you doing your detox for?

xxxxx


----------



## Avalanche

Topsy, green and White tea are good for weight loss and stop water rentention and bloating. I don't like either so take green tea tablets which is more concentrated anyway :)


----------



## polo_princess

AV ive heard sooooo many people say the last stone or so is the worst to lose!! Very true for me anyway because i have so little to lose.

I hate green tea :sick:

Topsy, i'll probably be on this detox for 10 - 14 days, nothing too major.


----------



## topsy

Oh, I have some green and white tea in the cupboard, might drink some of that today ;) I actually don`t mind the taste!! Maybe i am just weird :)

Good luck with the last stone girls xxx

Oh good luck with your detox polo. I have tried to do a liquid detox, but only lasted a day!!

I am going to try and drink 2l of water a day, in some form or another, can I count the green tea in that or do you think, it will have to be just plain water??

xxx


----------



## polo_princess

I would imagine it counts toward your daily 2ltrs, well i would count it ;)


----------



## Glitterfairy

I'll weigh in and let you know my details on Monday.Hope thats ok? x


----------



## Logan's Mum

Count me in on this if thats ok! :thumbup: Am getting some scales this afternoon so will weigh myself and update later :flower:


----------



## topsy

Thanks, well i will count it ;), now off to boil the kettle!!!! xxx


----------



## Glitterfairy

Oh i'll weigh in today. 12st 3lbs 
Target 11stone


----------



## CRWx

todays the first day :happydance: i'm so hungover :sick:


----------



## topsy

oh crwx, sending hugs, Hope you feel better soon :) xxx


----------



## Glitterfairy

You've put my starting weight as 12st 13lbs.It's not it's 12st 3lbs can it be changed please? xxx


----------



## Harveysmum369

sorry hun,yeah will change it now.xx


----------



## Harveysmum369

changed it.xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

Thanks lovely xxx

I found a detoxing green teabag in my cupboard,it was a freebie.Might try that later although i probably won't like it...


----------



## CRWx

Are we weighing in next monday? I've been pretty bad today i had a piece of cheese on toast because i feel pooey :lol: xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

The last Mars Bar Melt Cupcake is calling me.........*i'm not listening!*


----------



## Harveysmum369

good for you hun!!!these nice nibbles are EVIL...they jump into our mouths!!!:rofl: xx


----------



## CRWx

i can now imagine a cupcake with arms and legs with army comando gear on, jumping into somebodies mouth :rofl:


----------



## Harveysmum369

CRWx said:


> i can now imagine a cupcake with arms and legs with army comando gear on, jumping into somebodies mouth :rofl:

:rofl: They even have parachutes!!!lol.xx


----------



## CRWx

GO BOYS GO GO GO! :rofl:

anyone wanna offer me some hangover treatments? :sick:


----------



## Jellycat

Hi id love to join the group please I'll weigh in on Mondays except this week . I already know I'd like to lose between six to seven stone before ttc baby no 2.

Joined local gym this week which is opening next Tuesday so hoping to go 3 times a week, also DH and I bought xbox kinnect for crimbo so I have shape and biggest loser.

I'm starting diet as of this Monday using three meals and snack only on fruit and veg

I've tried green tea before and didn't like it but may try again!

Hope everyones having a good day!


----------



## Harveysmum369

hi hun!welcome along  I will add your details to the first post.xx


----------



## topsy

Keep on NOT listening Glitterfairy to them parachuting cupcakes ;) xx


----------



## CRWx

:rofl: i think i've been naughty today :(


----------



## Harveysmum369

aww no hun :( why do you think you have been naughty?


I've just reserved my new scales at Argos :happydance: though I still like the broken ones as they tell me I weigh 10 stone.xx


----------



## lucy_x

can i join please hun :thumbup:

Im afriad to say (dont laugh!) i am 16st 7lbs :blush:

Id like to loose about 4 stone :thumbup:
Iv started today. and am doing well so far :lol:

When are we weighing in?


----------



## Vickie

good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## Harveysmum369

lucy_x said:


> can i join please hun :thumbup:
> 
> Im afriad to say (dont laugh!) i am 16st 7lbs :blush:
> 
> Id like to loose about 4 stone :thumbup:
> Iv started today. and am doing well so far :lol:
> 
> When are we weighing in?

Hi hun!
No one will laugh,we are all here to support each other,I weigh about the same as you hun.

I think it will work best if you weigh in any day between now and monday,but I will update the first post once a week on a monday :) xx


----------



## lucy_x

ok thanks hun :thumbup:


----------



## Nutella_Lover

Going to try and message you my details. :) I'd like to join in the "fun".

(Rolling my eyes at the "fun" part but looking skinnier WILL be fun. It'll be worth it all in the end.)


----------



## Avalanche

Had a good start to my diet!

Pizza for lunch, Chinese for dinner :rofl:


----------



## toffee87

It's a bank hol, dieting is illegal hehe


----------



## Lollip0p

broody21 said:


> It's a bank hol, dieting is illegal hehe

start on tuesday :D as monday is a bank hol too :D

Can I join you girls too pretty please?


----------



## Eala

Welcome Lollipop :D

I'm sat here with a Hazelnut Bailey's milkshake, so obviously I'm not starting till Monday :rofl:


----------



## Lollip0p

tues is the better day 

we havent had dinner yet, but oh is asking for kfc, how can i say no?! lol


----------



## Lollip0p

I will pop myself on the wii fit later to get my weight, but im wanting to loose at least 1 1/2 stone


----------



## polo_princess

LOL look at you slackers :rofl:

You'd all better get on it hardcore Monday!!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Right, just weighed myself and:

Starting weight: 10st 3lb
Aim to lose: 10lb

:flower:


----------



## Harveysmum369

Monday morning here I come!lol....can't do it until I get my new scales :rofl: x


----------



## toffee87

I'm gonna start tuesday haha, i'm working today and tomorrow we are having take away, so i will just feel guilty haha x


----------



## topsy

Ok, I slacked last night, and had 5 mini fingers, but I think that put my cal to around 1400, so not going to beat myself up too much!!!I did manage 2l of water, well that or green, or white tea or water with a splash of orange juice in it!!!

Anyone know if there is any truth in like trying to eat before 7pm, or if you are in your cal range, does it really matter????I tend to be a late eater!!!

Oh going to join the gym on tues, with my friend :) sure I will make a complete idiot of myself as I am so unfit, but got to start somewhere!!!!


xxxx


----------



## Logan's Mum

topsy said:


> Ok, I slacked last night, and had 5 mini fingers, but I think that put my cal to around 1400, so not going to beat myself up too much!!!I did manage 2l of water, well that or green, or white tea or water with a splash of orange juice in it!!!
> 
> Anyone know if there is any truth in like trying to eat before 7pm, or if you are in your cal range, does it really matter????I tend to be a late eater!!!
> 
> Oh going to join the gym on tues, with my friend :) sure I will make a complete idiot of myself as I am so unfit, but got to start somewhere!!!!

Dont think it makes any difference what time you eat, and well done for going to join the gym! I was really nervous when I joined first, but sooooo pleased I did, most gyms will also do you a personal exercise plan which is extra motivation :thumbup:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Right, I weighed myself yesterday and I am 7st 4 :happydance: That means I've actually put on a few pounds over the last month or so I want to get to 8 stone ideally or whatever takes me up to a size 8/10 by this time next year. I've just made a list of all the kinds of foods that will help me put gain weight but as muscle, not fat, so things like nuts, dried fruit, chicken etc :D


----------



## Harveysmum369

:happydance: well done on putting on the weight :) we are all here to support you hun,fingers crossed this time next year,we will all be at or on our way to our goal weights :) xxx


----------



## CRWx

Afternoon girlies :kiss:

how are you's today?

Can i start tomorrow? :lol: xx


----------



## Harveysmum369

I'm starting mine tomorrow,getting my new scales :happydance: xx


----------



## topsy

Logan's Mum said:


> topsy said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I slacked last night, and had 5 mini fingers, but I think that put my cal to around 1400, so not going to beat myself up too much!!!I did manage 2l of water, well that or green, or white tea or water with a splash of orange juice in it!!!
> 
> Anyone know if there is any truth in like trying to eat before 7pm, or if you are in your cal range, does it really matter????I tend to be a late eater!!!
> 
> Oh going to join the gym on tues, with my friend :) sure I will make a complete idiot of myself as I am so unfit, but got to start somewhere!!!!
> 
> Dont think it makes any difference what time you eat, and well done for going to join the gym! I was really nervous when I joined first, but sooooo pleased I did, most gyms will also do you a personal exercise plan which is extra motivation :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, wont worry about it so much :) nt sure when our induction will be guess there will be loads of people joining in jan. xxx


----------



## CRWx

will the wii fit be an okay recording of my weight? :lol Hi Topsy & HarveysMum what's your's names? :kiss:


----------



## AppleBlossom

I need to invest in some new scales I think. But they're so expensive!


----------



## Harveysmum369

I'm Donna :)

I'm getting some from Argos,they are only £4.99.xx


----------



## Logan's Mum

AppleBlossom said:


> I need to invest in some new scales I think. But they're so expensive!

I bought these yesterday: https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8321846.htm

They even record your % body fat :shock:. Half price too! :thumbup:


----------



## AppleBlossom

I have mechanical scales atm (used an electronic one to weigh myself yesterday though) Should I get some electronic ones? Or are mechanical ones ok. I know they aren't as accurate really


----------



## Harveysmum369

I'm using mechanical ones :) xx


----------



## topsy

CRWx said:


> will the wii fit be an okay recording of my weight? :lol Hi Topsy & HarveysMum what's your's names? :kiss:

Hi sweets, I am Julie, or Jules, i`ll answer to anything!!!LOL :wacko: xxx

I bought some ww digital scales in the summer from Argos, and mum and dad have some old ones and my weight is pretty much the same on them, so either they are both wrong or both right!!!!Will weight on the one at the gym when i start going and see what they say too!!!

Hope your day is going well girls, still drinking my green tea, found some with lemon in it :) xxxx


----------



## Lliena

Can I join ladies? I have decided that I really need to lose some weight and signed up to slimming world I start a week on wed but have already started eating more healthly. I need some friends in the same boat as me :D

My name is Emma :)


----------



## CRWx

Hi Donna,Jules & Emma :wave:

I'm charlotte! lol xx


----------



## Avalanche

Ok, am ready to start tomorrow. Finished all my cakes and leftover chinese today in preparation :smug:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Logan's Mum said:


> AppleBlossom said:
> 
> 
> I need to invest in some new scales I think. But they're so expensive!
> 
> I bought these yesterday: https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8321846.htm
> 
> They even record your % body fat :shock:. Half price too! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Avoid glass ones which are 29.99, biggest pile of poo ever lol


----------



## Blah11

Im not starting til 5th of Jan cos its amelies birthday on the 4th! I was thinking of doing WW but decided to do celebrity slim for a month or so to give me a jump start :)


----------



## topsy

CRWx said:


> Hi Donna,Jules & Emma :wave:
> 
> I'm charlotte! lol xx

Hi Charlotte :hi:

Hope your day is going ok xxx


----------



## Lliena

Hi everyone :D


----------



## Harveysmum369

Blah11 said:


> Im not starting til 5th of Jan cos its amelies birthday on the 4th! I was thinking of doing WW but decided to do celebrity slim for a month or so to give me a jump start :)

WW are doing a sign up for free online thingy at the mo :) xx


----------



## Harveysmum369

hi to all the new ladies :) xx


----------



## CRWx

:happydance: i'm so excited :wacko: 

xx


----------



## Harveysmum369

me too :happydance: anyone doing any vids?im going to start my davina one again :) xx


----------



## Logan's Mum

CRWx said:


> I'm charlotte! lol xx

ME TOO! small world, eh?:rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Start taking pictures, great looking back over the months seeing how far youve come, it gives you the drive too keep going :)


----------



## Lliena

Harveysmum369 said:


> me too :happydance: anyone doing any vids?im going to start my davina one again :) xx

Im going to get the Nadia Sawalha dvd and keep up with Just dance 2 on the wii my 6 yr old got it for xmas and its fab :D


----------



## Harveysmum369

I like the Davina one as she doesn't make it look really easy,some of it you can see her struggling with.

I'm worried about my baby belly flapping up and smacking me in the face :rofl: x


----------



## Lliena

:rofl: me too! after watching a bit of the Nadia one on amazon I might go for Debbie Rush instead as Nadias accent was annoying me :haha:


----------



## Harveysmum369

Is Debbie Rush the one from corrie?xx


----------



## Lliena

Yeah :)


----------



## polo_princess

Has anyone got the Claire Nasir one? I was reading an interview with her in a magazine and hers looks really good!!


----------



## Harveysmum369

Is she the one who was exercising in next to nothing in the park?x


----------



## CRWx

Logan's Mum said:


> CRWx said:
> 
> 
> I'm charlotte! lol xx
> 
> ME TOO! small world, eh?:rofl:Click to expand...


:happydance: :lol: 

i've had my last "naughty" it was christmas pudding omg :thumbup:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Can I join this pls? I need all the kicks up the bum I can get :) I'm doing SW, currently 13st5, want to lose 2st x


----------



## Harveysmum369

Hi hun!Yep of course,will add your details to the first post.xx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Lliena

kayleigh&bump said:


> Thank you :hugs:

Im joining slimming world a week on Wed is it as easy as it seems with red days/green days? x


----------



## kayleigh&bump

I'm doing extra easy :) but you can alternate between days if you want... It seems really good so far :thumbup:


----------



## Harveysmum369

I'm starting weight watchers on 12th Jan :D xx


----------



## CRWx

ooh i can't do weight watchers or anything :( do you think i'll be able to keep up? :shock:


----------



## Harveysmum369

I did it before,but lack of money stopped me going bac...so this time I'm determined.x


----------



## Lliena

kayleigh&bump said:


> I'm doing extra easy :) but you can alternate between days if you want... It seems really good so far :thumbup:

Whats that? Do they have diff choices of what you can follow? I've never been before but my friend does the red day green day thing which is how I know about that one :)


----------



## Jellycat

Hiya on countdown now to diet starting.

Had set back this morning can't go to gym until after my induction on Saturday so looks like I'll have to do extra walking to make up for it.

Anyone thinking of starting a diet journal? Thought it might be a good way for me to not deviate from the diet if in writing everything down what do you think?

Crw I don't think it will matter you not following ww or sw, I know how to eat healthly and portion size. I'm sure you do to. If not we are all here to help xx

Decided tomorrow diet domesday starts


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Lliena said:


> kayleigh&bump said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing extra easy :) but you can alternate between days if you want... It seems really good so far :thumbup:
> 
> Whats that? Do they have diff choices of what you can follow? I've never been before but my friend does the red day green day thing which is how I know about that one :)Click to expand...

Yeah, there's the extra easy, green and red. Green is for veggies or people who want to fill up on veg, beans, pasta etc. The red is for people who want to fill up on meat. And the extra easy is the best of both worlds! You can have unlimited fruit, veg, lean meat, eggs, pasta and rice, and more stuff too! The hardest thing I'm finding is cutting down on bread but I'm sure I'll get there. The good thing is though, you can alternate between days depending on how your feeling. I'm sticking to the extra easy for now though as I think it'll be more simple xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

I just checked myself out in the mirror and I can already see the weight gain. It's around my tummy and hips so I'm starting to get more of a shape to me. Only put on 6lbs as well. I've decided it's porridge for breakfast, dried fruit and nuts and yoghurt for snacks, bagel/pitta with soft cheese or ham for lunch then for dinner I'll be having meat (red meat or chicken) with potatoes and veg or pasta/rice with some kind of sauce. I'll still snack on crisps and sweets etc as well but I don't want to gain weight as fat, I want it as muscle so will have to just stick them in with the rest of the diet. I also have some Complan in the cupboard, it's like the opposite of slim fast milkshake, so might try that too


----------



## Lliena

Kayleigh-Ooh that sounds good :D Cant wait to go and get started! 

Jellycat- I have started one today for the same reason :D


----------



## CRWx

excited :dance:


----------



## topsy

:) me too, we can do this, planning a long walk tomorrow :) xx


----------



## CRWx

me too! x


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: Morning everyone, you all ready to start the day?


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Yes!! I've had a nice brekkie of a slice of brown bread, and a SW style egg and mushrooms, then an orange. Was lussssssh :lol: good luck everyone xx


----------



## Harveysmum369

yep :) am off to CAU with harvey again though :( xx


----------



## polo_princess

When is everyone weighing in?


----------



## Blah11

im scale obsessed so was thinking about NOT weighing at all and just going off how i look, maybe even take pics :shrug:


----------



## polo_princess

Blah im the same, on a normal week i weigh myself about 3 times :lol:

I told OH to hide the scales but he forgot, so i weighed myself this morning :dohh:


----------



## xKimx

hello :) Bad start for me I am ill and only will be drinking orange juice and lemon sips today :(


----------



## Jellycat

Right I've weighed in and am aiming for nearly six stone 83lbs.

I've had a good start been for a long walk with LO uphill , aiming further each time.

My target for January is to lose 9 lbs

I've also started my Diet Journal today

Kim hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## Lliena

I weighed myself yesterday morning but when I start sw my official weigh in day will be Wednesdays. So far today have had one slice wholemeal bread with 2 egg omelette no butter or milk added to it x


----------



## kayleigh&bump

I'm soooo happy! I've just found a recipe for slimming world homemade crisps and they're awesome! Potatoes are unlimited on extra easy as well so defo gunna help with my snacking habit :)


----------



## polo_princess

Im soooo jealous of you all!! :cry: at least you can eat something!!

BUT .... i had a sneaky weigh in this morning and ive lost 5lbs since Thurs/Fri WOOP :happydance:


----------



## CRWx

booo! hate you pp :lol: i've had a cheese sandwhich & a starbucks today :blush: not the best start is it, i will try and work on that though! :lol:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

What diet are you doing pp? Xx


----------



## topsy

Ok, haven't had the best day, all bran for breakfast, but then went out for a carvery for lunch :dohh: but I had turkey, as thought it would be low in fat, no roast pot, 1 roast parsnip and LOADS of veg, and only ate 1/2 Yorkshire, but no idea on how many cals!!!!Plus had a OJ for drink!!!

We did go shopping for OH mums birthday pressie, so did go for a walk, but not the long one we intended!!!

I weigh myself every other day, I know its bad, but it used to be everyday!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Just finished 40 mins on biggest loser circuit training

Bf porridge and banana
Lh roll corned beef and salad, 2 satsumas
DH beef veg and pots

Feeling very positive today


----------



## topsy

:) well done jellycat, looks like you have had a very healthy day xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

Having a good 1st day so far...evenings are my downfall so we shall see.


----------



## topsy

Glitterfairy said:


> Having a good 1st day so far...evenings are my downfall so we shall see.

...and mine too. xxx


----------



## Lliena

I have done well today am going to put it in my journal in a min. Evenings are my downfall too I need to find things to keep me occupied. Oh and am starting my sw class this wed not next week, I had read the wrong startdate :happydance:


----------



## AppleBlossom

So far today I've had:

Breakfast: Porridge with jam 
Lunch: Bagel with Philadelphia, crisps and Ski yoghurt

Not had any snacks today yet. Dinner is going to be rump steak (found a nice piece for £2 when I was in Sainsbury's earlier and figured it was a sign lol) with chips, peas and peppercorn sauce. Got some pistachios and dried fruit to snack on later and maybe a cheeky cookie ;)


----------



## kayleigh&bump

I've been good and resisted :) Sooo wanted to order a Chinese tonight but I've got a syn free curry cooking away instead!


----------



## polo_princess

Im not dieting as such, im on a detox, so im eating big fat ZERO, hence the rapid weight loss

Im soooooo jealous, id love to even eat a salad right now :lol:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Just read that master cleanse thread... Good on ya, I could never ever do that lol :thumbup:


----------



## Avalanche

Harveysmum369 said:


> I'm just going to update the first post with our names etc....could you PM me the details under your name,you don't have to add all the info :) let me know if there is anything you woul like added on yours.xx

I weighed myself this morning, can you change my weight to 12st 13lbs (181lbs)

Thanks :)


----------



## CRWx

if i didn't eat the minute i put anything in my gob it'd make me blow up :rofl: well officially i start tomorrow, 25 minute walk in the morning, 25 minute walk in the afternoon to & from places, i'll do 30 minutes on the biggest loser when i get home & try to drink LOTS of water :) xx


----------



## Logan's Mum

Maybe we should do pics too and put them on so we can see a montly difference perhaps? Since it wont really be noticable after just a week? More motivation too I reckon! :thumbup:


----------



## CRWx

i think i'm too shy to post pictures :blush:


----------



## AppleBlossom

I'll stick a picture up later :thumbup:


----------



## Lliena

I have taken my picture for my own personal comparisons and am going to do it each month :) My OH has said I can get a wii fit too! So 20 mins walk to school in morning and 20 mins back then same in afternoons plus some just dance/wii fit 3 times a week= fit in no time :D


----------



## Avalanche

I'll post pics up later :)


----------



## Logan's Mum

AppleBlossom said:


> I'll stick a picture up later :thumbup:

ace! :thumbup: i will put some up soon too. Should encourage me then to stick to the diet!


----------



## CRWx

i think im gonna do them like personally, i'm too shy to post :blush: maybe when i loose a little bit. Can someone shout at me if i fall off the bandwagon? x


----------



## Logan's Mum

CRWx said:


> i think im gonna do them like personally, i'm too shy to post :blush: maybe when i loose a little bit. Can someone shout at me if i fall off the bandwagon? x

we wont need to as you wont be falling off the bandwagon! :thumbup: but keeping a personal weightloss pic timeline is a fab idea anyway!


----------



## topsy

CRWx said:


> i think im gonna do them like personally, i'm too shy to post :blush: maybe when i loose a little bit. Can someone shout at me if i fall off the bandwagon? x

I have the mega phone ready :rofl: hope you have mine ready too :)

I am too shy too, but I think I might get OH to take some, so I can see my progress, and maybe when I am a bit thinner, I might be brave enough to post them too.

xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Ok, this is mine. At 7st 4lbs. 

(The black mark is on the mirror, not me lol)

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll156/Bexy_222008/weight.jpg


----------



## CRWx

oooh how lush is that bedspread AB :lol: & the coke ;) sorry i love it! i'll try to keep on the bandwagon but be warned i will kick someone up the arse and over the moon if they fall off :winkwink: xx


----------



## topsy

I need you on my tail charlotte to keep me on track :) xxx


----------



## Logan's Mum

AppleBlossom, how tall are you? Ive never thought about the best way to put weight on, rather than getting rid of it! I guess slowly so it goes on more proportionally? Hope it goes well anyway :flower:


----------



## CRWx

i will be on your tail Jules! :happydance:


----------



## topsy

Thank you, I need it ;) xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

CRWx said:


> oooh how lush is that bedspread AB :lol: & the coke ;) sorry i love it! i'll try to keep on the bandwagon but be warned i will kick someone up the arse and over the moon if they fall off :winkwink: xx

Haha, coke is a must if I wake up thirsty :lol: 



Logan's Mum said:


> AppleBlossom, how tall are you? Ive never thought about the best way to put weight on, rather than getting rid of it! I guess slowly so it goes on more proportionally? Hope it goes well anyway :flower:

Thanks hun :) I'm 5'2. I went the docs earlier this year to see if I had a thyroid problem. But I just have an extremely fast metabolism. I find it really hard to put weight on, always have. But apparently it will slow down eventually and I will start putting weight on easier :)


----------



## polo_princess

Ok heres me a couple of weeks ago, i was sucking it in a bit so you couldnt see my most hated bit, which is what im trying to get rid of, the sticky outy bit of my tummy :hissy:

I know some of you are probably going to want to punch me because im not very big at all :lol: but we all have body hang ups, and they wont go away until you fight them!!


Spoiler
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v666/2s2xy4u/f9b49c47.jpg


----------



## CRWx

oh hello sexy mama jama *wolf whistle* wit wooooo! :lol:


----------



## AppleBlossom

You have the figure I'm after Holly :)


----------



## AppleBlossom

Minus the boobies of course!


----------



## Jellycat

CRWx said:


> oh hello sexy mama jama *wolf whistle* wit wooooo! :lol:

Lol ! 

You look great pp


----------



## Logan's Mum

Both PP and AB look fab IMO, but I know what you mean about body hang-ups, its hard to be told you look good but if you dont think you do the comments are worthless. Before starting the gym when OH said I looked good I thought he was just saying it for the sake of it (lying in other words:dohh:), but now Im making an effort to get in to shape i believe his comments about looking good as I feel better for the exercise etc :thumbup:


----------



## Avalanche

whew, knackered! Did 30mins on the xbox kinect (Biggest Loser) and burned 210 calories. Wish I could go for a run, but this will hopefully work too!


----------



## Avalanche

so girls, what is everyone's body hang ups? Which bit do you find hard to lose weight from, or if you're gaining weight which bit is the hardest to put weight on?

For me, all my weight goes to my tummy, bum and face :dohh: I have a lovely slim collarbone, arms and nicely toned legs so I always look stupid when overweight!


----------



## Lliena

My weight goes to my tummy and face. Whenever I lose/gain weight I always notice it in my face first.


----------



## AppleBlossom

I want more weight on my bum/hips and my arms. I hate having no shape from the waist down


----------



## Pingu

My weight goes to my thighs, I hate them :cry:


----------



## Avalanche

I am so tempted to snack. Arrgh!! MUST resist!


----------



## Avalanche

decide to spring clean my room instead :smug:


----------



## topsy

I hate my hips and thighs, and the top of my arms!!! tried some gym stuff on a little while ago and could see bulges!!! I hate it, make me sad :(

Today has been ok food wise, so that's a plus.

Well done Avalanche for distracting yourself, and for doing your xbox connect :) I went for a short walk, going for a longer one with OH later.

Just waiting for my friend to come round and we are going to go and join the gym :), hope they do the induction in the next few day, I want to get started and burn some of this fat off ;)

xxx


----------



## kizzyt

hey ladies, mind if I join you? I am back on my healthy eating plan from today :) I use myfitnesspal as a food/exercise diary, its really good, you log everything you eat and drink plus all the exercise you do and it really helped me to see that little things I was eating and thinking nothing of were really adding up!!

I lost 15lb between Aug - Sep then got my BFP so relaxed on it but only put on 1lb (prob helped by not drinking) and sadly I lost my bubba at 8wks :( I was comfort eating after that, then went on an all inclusive holiday, then Xmas etc so I woke up yesterday and decided I have to get back on it so here I am. I have kept 7lb off from the original 15 so my goal for now is to lose the other 8 again this month. then I'll see from there.

I am heavy, always have been (rather not say what I weigh) but I work out/exercise about 4 times per week and always have done really, so I am pretty solid/muscular and dont have a lot of flab but my face puts weight on really easily and I hate seeing pics of myself like that! 

Tuesday's my weigh day but is it ok to still record in here, for motivation?

thanks ladies xxx


----------



## CRWx

:hi:

today i've been pretty good i think! :blush: had cereal for breakfast, 25 minute walk, salad sandwhich for lunch i know it's not that good but! 25 minute walk home, 30 mins & 2 circuits on the biggest loser (wii) weighed in sneakily, -3! :happydance: and just had a banana and a glass of water yay! xx


----------



## Jellycat

Hi kizzyt !
I don't think it matters which day is you weigh day welcome on board!

Well ok day for me porridge banana fit bf , tuna roll for lunch and just had a 40 minute hill walk with the baby carrier.......not sure what to have for dinner

Husband is in dog house, went food shopping yesterday and bought complete junk food and I thought he was going to support me. He bought one piece of healthy food a mango and that's only because I asked.... Oh well he'll learn


----------



## toffee87

Got a ticker. Now to start being healthy


----------



## topsy

Hellooooooooo Everyone :)

So had a healthy tea, Salmon baked in the oven with roasted veg Yum!!Oh had quiche and new pot`s with butter and I didn't steel any of it :) even gave our cat a piece of my salmon :) she was pleased!!!

First go at the gym tomorrow!!! I am going to glow after about 2 mins :) gotta keep it up to fit into my wedding dress.

xxx


----------



## Avalanche

I feel like I've dropped water weight already, and am only two days in. I was feeling so bloated last week and feeling much better now :)


----------



## CRWx

i had a lolly is that bad? :shock:


----------



## Avalanche

what kind of lolly? And no :lol: You are allowed the odd treat!

I make make up some smoothie lollies in the freezer :)


----------



## AppleBlossom

I've eaten quite a bit today. Breakfast I had porridge. Lunch I had a cheese sandwich, crisps and Ski Yoghurt. Dinner I had pasta bolagnese with cheese and salad. I'm not used to having 3 full meals a day, usually I would skip breakfast or lunch. But I feel so much better for it. The last few days I have been right on top of my housework rather than sitting about looking at it and sighing knowing I'll have to get up and do it :)


----------



## Avalanche

so hungry I am gulping down the water!

Just making beans on brown toast for dinner as I have sod all else in the house :lol:


----------



## Avalanche

couldn't even finish beans on toast as I drank 2 pints of water before having it. Oh dear :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

Right, thats me starting tomorrow! Eep! Decided just to do healthy eating for a long time LOL My best friend got engaged on Christmas Day and asked me to be chief bridesmaid :cloud9: Wedding won't be for a good year or so but I need to look FAB.


----------



## Blah11

Oh aye and I need to drink atleast 2L of water a day, if not more. My skins horrid and dry and my lips keep cracking despite my 8 hour cream :(! Got loads of salads and stirfry veg lined up hooray :roll:


----------



## Avalanche

I burned 250cals exercising for 30mins today. Am rewarding myself by having a kit kat chunky and watching Kerry Katona's show :lol:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Blah11 said:


> Right, thats me starting tomorrow! Eep! Decided just to do healthy eating for a long time LOL My best friend got engaged on Christmas Day and asked me to be chief bridesmaid :cloud9: Wedding won't be for a good year or so but I need to look FAB.

Congrats on being chief bridesmaid! :flower: Im a bridesmaid in July 2012 so have that in the back of my mind too when thinking about losing weight. Think its your job to organise a hen night too, lots of :wine:, :happydance: and :flasher: I reckon!
Avalanche, I was starving allllll day yesterday, didnt help that there was still some food left over from Xmas at work on the desk next to mine :dohh:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Just had a sneaky midweek weigh in, and I'm now 13st3, which.is 5 lbs off :) I'm so happy... Today is only day 4. It's official, SW is the best diet ever :happydance: hubby got paid today so I'm gunna reward myself with a long walk in town, a spot of shopping, and a jacket potato for lunch!


----------



## Blah11

^ Thanks, it's so exciting!


So, had a night from hell with Amelie waking up constantly so I was doing a lot of thinking. (I also weighed in heavier than expected this morning :growlmad:).


* My Goal*
Lose 25-30lbs to feel happier and more comfortable with my body and most importantly to be and feel healthy.

*My Rules*
- Drink a tall glass of water 10 minutes before each meal and drink a 500ml bottle inbetween meals.
- Only eat when HUNGRY. Don't eat just because it's 1pm and therefore lunchtime.
- Limit carbs (pasta, rice, potatoes and bread) to one (no more than 2!) servings a day and they must be eaten before 7pm but preferably earlier on in the day.
- Walk as much as possible. Get the earlier bus from home and instead of catching a 2nd bus, walk the rest of the way.
- Wean off diet coke. Start with 1 glass or 1 can per day and replace with green tea or water.
- No weighing everyday! Once a week only.

*Mini-goal Rewards*
-5lbs = Eyebrows threaded (they're really bad LOL hope I make this goal in the next week)
-10lbs = Thomas Sabo charm
-15lbs = £50 to spend in MAC
-20lbs = Get that fish foot treatment thing LOL
-25lbs = Another charm
-30lbs = £50 to spend in MAC


----------



## Jellycat

Blah loving your mini rewards, I might try and think of a few fir myself

Had good day again yesterday just not sure what to have today for food or what to do with myself. I've got a long lust if house things to do like sort out paperwork but nothing interests me


----------



## topsy

Morning :)

Kayleigh&bump-well done on the 5lbs loss :)I have heard good things about slimming world.Enjoy your walk and jacket pot.

Blah11-I love your mini goals, I might do some of them in the hope to keep me motivated. Hope your 1st day is going well

jellycat-I hate sorting out paperwork, always put it off and find better things to do, like come on here ;) Hop sort your food out for today hun.

I also had a sneaky midweek weigh in 3.8lbs loss since sat :) I had a splitting headache yesterday evening, prob cause of lack of caffeine, i have had 1/2 glass of diet coke and 1 decaf coffee since then!!!

xxxx


----------



## Avalanche

I started on monday so might have a sneaky mid week weigh in to keep me motivated :lol:


----------



## Avalanche

5lbs lost since Monday :happydance: Bye bye water weight!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Yay, well done!


----------



## Jellycat

Well done avalanche great work !!! I say whilst green with envy lol


----------



## Avalanche

I've just been drinking lots of water (about 5/6 pints a day) having green tea, eating and snacking properly and exercising :)

It's all water weight though! Always is for me in the first week. :lol:


----------



## AppleBlossom

I don't think I will have put any weight on yet


----------



## topsy

Well done Avalanche :) that's great hun. I think I need to up my water intake, still glugging the green tea ;)

I am sure you will appleblossom hugs 

xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Oh FFS. I've managed to lose 4lbs :( or so my scales say. Might call into my grandmas later and use her electronic ones


----------



## Avalanche

AB if you put up what you're eating each day I can help you if you like?


----------



## xKimx

Im slacking I need a kick please :(

So I am ill and yesterday I tried all those healthy things to eat and each time I tried I felt sick :( So I had .. tea (brought that back up) 4 burger king chips ,1 bite of grilled chicken and 1 slice of jalapeño pizza 1 glass of orange juice and water 

Today:
plain noodles and tea that is all so far :(


----------



## AppleBlossom

Avalanche said:


> AB if you put up what you're eating each day I can help you if you like?

Thanks :)

For breakfast I'm having a bowl of porridge. For lunch I'm having either sandwiches or bagels with cheese/soft cheese, crisps and yoghurt. For dinner I'm having either meat (beef or chicken) with veg and potatoes/chips or pasta. I'm trying to get in as many carbs as possible and make sure I have a good bit of protein at least once a day. I'm not snacking atm really.


----------



## Avalanche

Eat more Hun. By not having breakfast you're blood sugar will dip low making you more hungry and more likely to binge. Noodles are just carbs, which will make you feel full at first but they digest quickly leaving you hungry very soon afterwards, so again you are more likely to binge.

Have something like porridge for brekkie which has slow release protein and will keep you full until lunch. Then for lunch have something like chicken breast and veg with salad.

Even a tin of beans has a lot of protein in it. The more protein, the fuller you feel for longer.

You need carbs in your diet, but carbs come in everything pretty much and aren't good for filling up on.


----------



## Avalanche

Sorry that last post was to Kim! Will write one for you now AB :)


----------



## hazzabeanie

hey ladies can i join please??? me and oh need to loose some weight before we get married in may, im determined to stick to it, its hard as we both struggle to keep motivated i wonder if it was ok to log mine and ohs weight loss/gains in here would bost both our confidences!! basically we are doing sw and hes going for runs after work and im doing lots of walking before during and after work and the davina dvd!!!

any tips on what snacks oh can have he has to have stuff he dosnt need to heat up.

im collecting my scales at the weekend so wont be able to weigh in untill then but oh wants to loose around 3 1/2 stone and me 2 stone, we were both slim before the baby lol when i binged on junk he did to so now we need to do this together :) thanks in advance ladies xxxx


----------



## topsy

hazzabeanie said:


> hey ladies can i join please??? me and oh need to loose some weight before we get married in may, im determined to stick to it, its hard as we both struggle to keep motivated i wonder if it was ok to log mine and ohs weight loss/gains in here would bost both our confidences!! basically we are doing sw and hes going for runs after work and im doing lots of walking before during and after work and the davina dvd!!!
> 
> any tips on what snacks oh can have he has to have stuff he dosnt need to heat up.
> 
> im collecting my scales at the weekend so wont be able to weigh in untill then but oh wants to loose around 3 1/2 stone and me 2 stone, we were both slim before the baby lol when i binged on junk he did to so now we need to do this together :) thanks in advance ladies xxxx

Hello :) Me too I am getting married in may :) and trying to loose weight ;)

For snacks, I have;
Hummus and raw celery, carrot, cue
Hard Boiled eggs or low fat cheese spreads( the ones individually wrapped) could have these with a couple of rivta, melba toasts, crispbreads etc
Apple and peanut butter, or a few almonds
A small handful of dried fruit and nuts
Rice cakes with peanut butter/marmite
yogs
Popcorn, not sure if you are in the uk, but snack-a jacks do some or, you could just do your own in microwave, that's what i do!!

Sorry that all I can come up with at the mo, sure other people will come up things good luck hun xxx


----------



## hazzabeanie

thank u for replying :) what dates your wedding? mines the 20th :) there brill ideas thank you. im in the uk, im a very fussy eater i love all tastes hate textures its really wierd i dont eat much fruit and only cooked veg no salad as i hate the crunchy texture and bannas are my worst the texture makes me gag! its strange i ate anything when i was a baby then from when i turned 3 i just wouldnt eat anything ive got loads better i used to only eat plain stuff now i eat quite alot and if i have lasagne or anything i add veg and blend it into the sause so i cant feel the texture lol!!! xx


----------



## topsy

hehe, I am the day after you :) :) I cant wait, Just so worried I wont loose weight, and I will look awful in my dress :( I would like to loose 3 stone really before the wedding, not sure if that is possible though, but going to give it a shot. How are your plans going sweets?

Just had a babybel, that's another snack :)

Aw, one of my friends doesn't like the texture of certain foods, especially bananas, I was really surprised when I saw her give her LO one, cause she wouldn`t go near them before!!! Well done for purring some veg in sauces that's a great idea, can you do that with a load of veg and add some LF creme fraiche to make a soup? I sometimes do that, then Its a low fat cheap meal :)

Take care xxx


----------



## hazzabeanie

thats great idea i have some low fat creme frache in my fridge n was wondering what i could use it on :) thank u, plans are going well i need wedding rings hair and make up and then hen stag dos and honeymoon but spent loads on wedding so may have to prostpone honeymoon till end of the year how about you? x


----------



## CRWx

i'm so jealous lol:) of all you's loosing this weight so quick, i've lost 3lbs since um christmas day :grr: todays been pretty poo & i've been really self concious all day :dohh:


----------



## topsy

Aw Charlotte, sending hugs my sweets xxxxx

hazzabeanie-Let me know how the soup goes :)

Yep getting there :), My aunt offered me my nans ring (she passed away about 18 years ago) on new year eve, just got to see if it needs to be re sized, OH needs his. Trying to sort out flowers, and find a tiara at the mo :) we sent invites out at weekend :), but only cause so many of my family are abroad and they need time to book flights, excited about getting RSVPs back :) We are having a honeymoon in the UK hired a cottage, 2 weeks after wedding, as we couldn't afford to really go abroad.

Found some white tea off to have one of these.

xxx


----------



## CRWx

hope i'm invited to both weddings :winkwink: :rofl:

thanks hun! probably just being a silly moo today. I'm skipping my circuit til tomorrow i cant walk without being in agony, the walk home today was terrible :lol: x


----------



## Avalanche

With creme fraiche, I normally make a low fat lasagne.

I use quorn/veggie mince which is low in fat and high in protein. Roast some veg in the oven, and layer is with passata sauce. Creme fraiche on top then some Parmesan shavings :)


----------



## hazzabeanie

sounds yummy :) thanks hun xxx


----------



## Avalanche

AB - you Basically need to get as many calories into you as possible that are healthy.

The trick is to avoid fibrous foods, as your body will use energy to digest them. So rather than snack of vegetables, have fruit as they have less fibre and also contain sugars.

Also look at taking on good fats. Things like nuts and oils. Two tablespoons of peanut butter a day is an extra 500 calories for you, while still being healthy. Soya and flaxseed oils are also very high in fat.

Also switch to full fat products like butter and milk. Have a glass of full fat milk a day, two if you can
Manage as again it's good fats for you.

You don't have to stuff your face to gain weight, just eat the right foods. Do increase your portion sizes too though. You should aim to gain 1-2lbs a week and if you don't see an improvement in 2 weeks then start on the weight gain supplements :)


----------



## topsy

Course Charlotte :) LOL!!!! (just hope its doesn`t get lost in the post!!!!!!!!!) Tehe!!!

Aw sorry your in pain, good idea to skip it sweets.

Avalanche-that sounds yummy, might have to try that over weekend.Thanks 

xxxxx


----------



## CRWx

:) better not get lost! :lol: can someone give me some ideas on what to eat? i'm a veggie & so lost! I never know what to eat :(


----------



## topsy

I do chili with quorn mince, onion, mushrooms, and tons of kidney beans. Serve with rice or pasta

Jacket pot (Or so a sweet one yum) with....LF cheese, cottage cheese, roasted veggies, beans

I make my own veggie pizza with wholemeal pitta bread, tom puree, veg (onion and mushroom normally) and LF cheese, cook it under grill only takes a few mins :)

Mushroom/veggie omelet

veggie stir fry with soya sauce (we buy the low salt one) 

Pasta in a tom sauce with mixed veg

quiche, but maybe a bit of effort to make and with the pastry not sure it`s really LF

Broccoli and cauliflowers cheese ( we use the bisto cheese sauce sometimes when in a rush) or make your own, throw in some whole wheat pasta

Do you eat fish hun? Sorry If that offends you, some of my friends are veggie and some do eat it, and some dont. So just wondered?

Erm that's all I can think of, sorry!!!

Failing them, beans on toast :) which is always my back up!!


----------



## CRWx

I do eat fish :) course it wouldn't offend me silly moo :kiss:

thankyou! that's given me some ideas, thankyou thankyou thankyou!
This is gonna sound really odd but i keep trying to lose weight, i have done for the past 2 years & it's never seemed to do much- i'm trying to be positive, do you think i should up my water intake or? :hugs:


----------



## topsy

Maybe hun, I am trying too, I think some people loose more weight when you drink loads, I think on the cambridge diet they encourage you to drink lots. I have started to fill a bottle up which is about 500mls, so I can keep track on my intake. I think they recommend 2 L a day, but someone else might be able to give you the right figures, thats what I have been aiming for!!!

I keep yo-yoing with my weight loosing 10lbs gaining 10lbs, Its a nightmare. We will all get that if we stick together. BIG :hugs: :hugs: Its sometimes hard to stay positive.

xxxx


----------



## CRWx

:hugs: for you also hun! sorry i was having a little rant haha. I'm sooo determined, i'm ment to be going on holiday with my friends summer of next year, i wanna be able to wear a kini & V festival in august, i wanna wear shorts! :cry: :lol: my friends are all tiny size 6/8s and they say their fat ha, oh dear! I'm shutting up :rofl:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Avalanche said:


> AB - you Basically need to get as many calories into you as possible that are healthy.
> 
> The trick is to avoid fibrous foods, as your body will use energy to digest them. So rather than snack of vegetables, have fruit as they have less fibre and also contain sugars.
> 
> Also look at taking on good fats. Things like nuts and oils. Two tablespoons of peanut butter a day is an extra 500 calories for you, while still being healthy. Soya and flaxseed oils are also very high in fat.
> 
> Also switch to full fat products like butter and milk. Have a glass of full fat milk a day, two if you can
> Manage as again it's good fats for you.
> 
> You don't have to stuff your face to gain weight, just eat the right foods. Do increase your portion sizes too though. You should aim to gain 1-2lbs a week and if you don't see an improvement in 2 weeks then start on the weight gain supplements :)

Thanks hun. I hate fruit haha. I only like veg. But I quite like dried fruit, I have some in the cupboard that are mixed with nuts and seeds. However I do love peanut butter, I might start having that with toast in the mornings with my porridge. I already have full fat everything. Although I hate milk on it's own so will only drink it with Crusha mikshake :lol: 

I did used to stuff my face with crisps and sweets thinking they would help but apparently they will just make me fat rather that make me put on muscle weight lol. Before christmas, my normal day of eating would be no breakfast, for lunch I would maybe have some crisps. Then I would have a proper dinner like curry or spag bol. Then snack all night. I was just too busy round the house in the day to make mine and Grace's food so I just made hers and grabbed things for myself. But now I'm making time to make sure I get proper meals through the day and I've found I've stopped snacking on all those empty calories. 

I do have some Complan in my cupboard that I might start using if I need to.


----------



## Jellycat

Ohh topsy lovely veggie food ideas, I'm a meat eater but want to reduce the amount so those ideas will help thanks

Had another positive day today, went for my hill walk with the pram which took me nearly ten minutes less than the previous two days so going to extend it next time

Bf porridge and banana
Lh soup one slice of wholemeal
Not sure on dinner but know I need to up my water intake as that's been rubbish


----------



## CRWx

i've got mash potato & vegetarian sausages for dinner, it's not too bad i spose :shrug: i need to drink more water :flower:


----------



## Blah11

My first day was a bit shit :rofl: Was going well in the AM then my mum surprised me with taking me out for lunch in Dobbies and I had a huge crepe with brie and bacon :blush: Oops!

So today I had..

handful of grapes
few salad leafs
a muller light yogurt

and my fatty crepe

:dohh: I'm doomed to be fat forever clearly. Amelie is crying upstairs in her cot but shes tired and wont drift off :dohh: Feel a bit low really want to go for a lush bath but not with her crying.


----------



## CRWx

:hugs: hun x


----------



## Jellycat

Blah tomorrows a new day, one crepe is ok it's not as if you'll eat one everyday xxx hope you manage to get your bath


----------



## Avalanche

I totally pigged out at dinner :rofl:


----------



## Jellycat

Anyone else really tempted to weigh themselves..... I know it sounds stupid but make sure this effort is paying off. Never did like surprises

Avalanche what did you have in your pig out?


----------



## Avalanche

I had double helpings of a veggie nut roast and chips. Was about 1,000cals in one meal :rofl:


----------



## CRWx

:rofl: i wanna weigh myself, but i know i'll be upset! i wanna put up a ticker :thumbup:


----------



## Avalanche

LilySlim is good for tickers ":)


----------



## AppleBlossom

I can't get a weight gain ticker :(


----------



## Jellycat

AB can't believe there's no ticker :-(

Ummm haven't had nut roast in years


----------



## Blah11

Ok new day, fresh start and my mum has bought me 2 of my fav scones from dobbies :dohh: a CHEESE one and a fruit one. How unhealthy are scones?


----------



## hazzabeanie

morning ladies im feeling ming today have a rotten cold and im sat at work wishing i was in bed plus just found out that were gonna be so so skint this month as my ohs pay will be pants as he did hardly any overtime due to none available and xmas :( i get a set amount every month but were get through it..... any way back to the subject lol

i had chicken sw chips and peas last night :) so did my oh. ive not eaten yet but think il have a toasted wholemeal muffinand a cuppa green tea no one better of eaten them in the work fridge lol :) hows everyone goin?? 

xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Blah I think fruit scone is better than cheese, I don't think they are as bad as cream cake and slightly worse than bread ? This is purely guess work

Hazzabeanie hope your feeling better soon and at least next month is a short month so will be paid sooner xx

Really don't fancy going out for a walk in this rain today, hope to get time on xbox instead. My size too small jeans arrived last night I'm going Robert them on every fortnight and see how long it takes me to fit into them


----------



## topsy

CRWx said:


> :hugs: for you also hun! sorry i was having a little rant haha. I'm sooo determined, i'm ment to be going on holiday with my friends summer of next year, i wanna be able to wear a kini & V festival in august, i wanna wear shorts! :cry: :lol: my friends are all tiny size 6/8s and they say their fat ha, oh dear! I'm shutting up :rofl:

Sorry went to the gym and ate chocolate (stupid, stupid girl) :dohh: and went to bed, so didn't come back on here last night.

We can loose weigh hun, when is the v festival is it Aug? You have plenty of time hun to loose the weight. Did you get a ticker?

Glad you found something healthy for tea ;)

Sorry I cant multiquote, so will just put names!!!

Hazzabeanie- Hope you feel better sweets, wholemeal muffin and green tea sounds very healthy ;) I am sorry about £££ I am also struggling a bit, stuff to pay for with the wedding!!!

jellycat-Glad to be of help, I am not a great meat eater and often go for the veggie option.

Blah- Like the others said a crepe is ok. Enjoy your scone, as guessing a fruit one would be healthier and lower in fat than cheese!!!! Aw, so sweet of your mum.

AB-that's pants you can`t get a ticker :(

Well gym went ok , I burnt 320 cals on the cross trainer, bike and treadmill and did a few weights on my legs on the machine that didn't look like it would eat you!!!!Don`t think I pushed myself very hard though as don't ache!! We want in induction, so we know how to use the stuff properly!! Spinning on sat!!!OMG!!!

Going to a friends for tea tonight, she knows I am eating healthy, we are having fajitas :) I have to get something for pudding, I was thinking of frozen yog and fruit. anyone have any healthy low fat desert suggestion?

Take care xxxx


----------



## Blah11

I had the cheese one and ham salad for 'lunch' :rofl: I'll prob have a yogurt after work and then stir fry for dinner nomnomnom.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Topsy, to multiquote, click the little plus sign at the bottom of every post you want to quote then on the last post you're quoting just click quote :)


----------



## Avalanche

Topsy, 320 calories is brilliant well done! Good luck for spinning too. I couldn't do it!

I'm hoping to get running again soon but need to get signed fit by a doctor as I have an injury.


----------



## CRWx

i think i actually over did it on the wii, i can't walk :shock: like literally can't! x


----------



## Avalanche

Well I had a bit of a flake out today. Got really shakey and faint so I ate a big lunch with lots of carbs and sugars! :lol:


----------



## hazzabeanie

lol crw oh dear!!! i feel utterly lazy today sitting behind my desk at work lol but i will make up for it with a lovely long walk home then up 2 flights of stairw with my lo to our flat :) sheppards poe n lots of veggies tonight yum :) xx


----------



## CRWx

i'm not sure what i'm having! :lol: i've just been having a very interesting conversation with my mum about conspiracies :thumbup:


----------



## mom2pne

Can I join?

I am at 20 stones 7 pounds and I like to get down to 10 stones.


----------



## topsy

AppleBlossom said:


> Topsy, to multiquote, click the little plus sign at the bottom of every post you want to quote then on the last post you're quoting just click quote :)

Ah, got it thanks xxx :)



Avalanche said:


> Topsy, 320 calories is brilliant well done! Good luck for spinning too. I couldn't do it!
> 
> I'm hoping to get running again soon but need to get signed fit by a doctor as I have an injury.

Oh Hope you feel better soon, I dont think i could ever run!!! I am sooooo worried I am going to make an idoit of myself with the spinning on sat!!! Its in the gym in front of everyone, i at least went for the 30 min class, not the 45min one!!!



CRWx said:


> i think i actually over did it on the wii, i can't walk :shock: like literally can't! x

Well done Charlotte :) we should get our wii soon, I can`t wait



Avalanche said:


> Well I had a bit of a flake out today. Got really shakey and faint so I ate a big lunch with lots of carbs and sugars! :lol:

Hope you are feeling better now hun.


----------



## kizzyt

Hi ladies,

I am tempted to weigh in too - must.wait.til.tuesday.

I have been sticking to around 1500 cals per day and recording everything which makes it so much easier, going swimming tonight to burn some extras so I can have a little more :)


----------



## CRWx

i had a veggie pizza for dinner :( shoot me! :lol:


----------



## Blah11

Ok the last 2 days are a write off, restarting tomorrow.


----------



## CRWx

same i think Mandy :/ how're you & amelie x


----------



## Blah11

We're great :D She was 2 on Tuesday :cloud9: I'm so tired, so glad last day at work tomorrow then weekend :happydance:

How're you Charlotte?


----------



## AppleBlossom

Wow Blah, only just noticed your blinkie. Well done! And happy belated birthday to Amelie :)


----------



## Blah11

Thanks! No signs of weaning off it either :shock:


----------



## CRWx

Blah11 said:


> We're great :D She was 2 on Tuesday :cloud9: I'm so tired, so glad last day at work tomorrow then weekend :happydance:
> 
> *How're you Charlotte?*




AppleBlossom said:


> Wow Blah, only just noticed your blinkie. Well done! And happy belated birthday to Amelie :)

I'm good thanks hun! Think i over did the ol' exercise tho, went abit crazy results in not being able to walk :rofl: & wow at the blinkie! serious achievement :thumbup: Happy belated birthday to her! I wrote it in your thread the other day but i can say it again yippee! xx


----------



## Jellycat

Lousy day , JJ had his injections today and as it was pouring with rain decided not to go out for a walk 

Then to top it off I had one of DH rolo cookies , I'm blaming husband as I'd never buy that

New day tomorrow so no point dwelling.... Damn cookie


----------



## CRWx

tomorrows another day hun :hugs:


----------



## lucy_x

Im really struggling :cry:

Everything i see i want to eat...Im not doing well...Im always so hungry so just eat anything :cry:

this has got to stop...
i need help!


----------



## CRWx

You can do it hun! :thumbup: hold that head up high, chest out winkwink:) and think positive! you can do it, i promise! xx


----------



## lucy_x

i hope so hun :(


----------



## CRWx

honest, you can! I felt like that yesterday- i've been angry/upset today & i'm still feeling a little but down but i know we can! :hugs:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Has anyone else found that when they have started eating healthily their skin has gone awful? Mine is horrible but when I was eating lots over Xmas it was fine! Could be being back at work and air con I suppose? :shrug: My lips are really dry too and I am sooooo tired during the day as well, damn healthy eating makes me feel worse! Am keeping it up, drinking lots of water too and not snacking on bad things at work :thumbup:
Lucy, dont give up! if you gradually go into a diet you are more likely to keep it up, rather than pressurise yourself in the first week to eat super-healthily :hugs:


----------



## CRWx

my skin was pretty spotty at first, i got some dead good face wash & scrub from super drug though mmm :cloud9:


----------



## Logan's Mum

CRWx said:


> my skin was pretty spotty at first, i got some dead good face wash & scrub from super drug though mmm :cloud9:

What do you use? If Im not being nosey :blush: Its hard to find a face wash that doesnt dry the skin, especially when the weather is as cold as it is.


----------



## CRWx

it's superdrugs own it's called pure i think for sensitive skin, the face wash & the scrub, i have the cucumber wipes too.. wash & scrub were 2 for £3 :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Blah11

I've changed my goal weight reward to a clarisonic. Apparently theyre AMAZING but i cant justify the price of it! I will if i get to goal.


----------



## hazzabeanie

hey ladies i feel awful again today :( my nose wont bloody stop running :( im at work till 6 too hope the day hurrys up im already fed up lol.... ive managed to stay focuesd on the diet tho so im pleased with that :) cause normally when im ill i want junk food lol. im wondering what to have for dinner tonight any suggestions? xxx


----------



## kizzyt

I need inspiration for dinner tonight too... hmmmm!


----------



## topsy

Me toooooo, I was thinking of chicken with sweet pot wedges, and salad or veg, but want some sort of marinade, have one in the cupboard mango, chili and lime, but It`s high in fat, so was thinking of doing my own, but no idea how much of each!!! I will prob put to much chili and won`t be able to eat it!!!

I was bad had nachos when we went to my friends last night, then had 2 prawn ( she had pork and beef too, but i thought that prawns would be lower in fat) fajitas, and a skinny cow lolly!!!

Off to buy and exercise bra today, I hate my boobs, along with my bum and thighs :(

xxx


----------



## kizzyt

chicken with sweet pot wedges sounds yummy, mmmm!! I made my own chips last night which were delish and low fat, why is it today though, as its Friday I feel like I should have something bad (but bad in the gooooood sense)?


----------



## Glitterfairy

We are having a Rosemary Conley recipe of creamy chicken Korma.Low fat and really really scrummy!


----------



## kizzyt

I am going to make this...

https://www.philadelphia.co.uk/phil...gecRef=609&rid=10029&siteid=philadelphia3-prd


----------



## kizzyt

and replace the oil with fry light and just do my own rice :)


----------



## Lollip0p

im going shopping in a bit to buy lots of healthy things!

any ideas what i can make for meals?

i also feel cos its fri i should have something naughty, i am sure i will say the same tomorrow too ;-)


----------



## topsy

kizzyt said:


> I am going to make this...
> 
> https://www.philadelphia.co.uk/phil...gecRef=609&rid=10029&siteid=philadelphia3-prd

That look, sooo nice, Enjoy it xxx


----------



## Jellycat

kizzyt said:


> and replace the oil with fry light and just do my own rice :)

Which recipe have you chosen? It just went to home page on my screen

I love the Thai green chick curry
Moussaka was over rated
Vegetable pasta was good

I love the Philly site !

Had a good day today making up for that damn rolo cookie I walked twice as far today ! For lunch I had M&S morroccan chick and cous cous it was delish 

Thinking of doing rice with fish in sauce and stir fry veg tonight, DH will probably disagree 

Got my gym induction tomorrow morning !


----------



## CRWx

i had a cheeky weigh in -2lbs! :happydance:


----------



## Logan's Mum

CRWx said:


> i had a cheeky weigh in -2lbs! :happydance:

Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## CRWx

thankyou sweetie :hugs:

how are you? xx


----------



## Logan's Mum

Im good thanks! Been to the gym twice this week, for 3 hours ish in total, hoping to see a loss too! Going to wreck all this good work though if Im not careful as am off out tomorrow night... :haha:


----------



## CRWx

:lol:! awww, well done you! I need to up my exercise :) x


----------



## topsy

CRWx said:


> i had a cheeky weigh in -2lbs! :happydance:

well done hun xxxx

Survived my spinning class at the gym. OMG I was sooooo red!!!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Just weighed myself and.....


.... I've lost 3lbs!! :yipee:


----------



## kizzyt

I had the fajita chicken with taco shells and rice, it was "ok" and worked out quite high in calories although still within my range as I'd had a good gym session :)

Well done to all the weight losses, I gave in today and weighed and I've lost 5lb!! May well put that back on tonight with Domino's and Ben and Jerry's but official weigh in isnt until Tuesday so if it's at least 4lb by then I'll be happy!


----------



## CRWx

yay well done everyone! i've got cous cous & sweetcorn for my tea :)


----------



## Jellycat

Wow everyones getting really good weightlosses..... Really want to weigh in now

Had gym induction today can't wait to start working out . Having Chinese tonight but I've gone for mushroom rice and sweet and sour prawns so hopefully that's a good option out of a bad bunch ???


----------



## ricschick

i want to lose weight and am starting tomorrow, now that we have completed our family im determined to lose weight id like to lose 2stone. im going away in june so fingers crossed im going to buy a smaller swimsuit so that is my aim!


----------



## Glitterfairy

I'm really hoping for a good weight loss tomorrow when i weigh in....am nervous!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Well, my scales are buggered :( but I got some pj bottoms for xmas but I had to pull the ties on them as tight as I could otherwise they just fell straight off. I've not worn them for about a week and put them on yesterday and I didn't even need to tie them. They haven't shrunk in the wash because they're still just as long as they were before. Meaning I must have put weight on around my waist :happydance:


----------



## CRWx

i put on 2lbs :(


----------



## mom2pne

Glitterfairy said:


> I'm really hoping for a good weight loss tomorrow when i weigh in....am nervous!

I'm right there with you! I have the same fear, but my weigh in is Tuesday! Also it doesn't help that the sale that I just bought says that I'm 8 pounds more than my first weigh in at the initial appointment.

Any of you have hypothyroid?

I do and have been dealing with it since 2003 and got diagnosed in 2004 after having to see an allergist as I had hives all over my body for nearly a year with no improvement. It turned out to be my body attacking itself do to my thyroid not working correctly. As soon as the meds started working I finally stopped having hives. :happydance: It's been great! But I notice that I have a hard time losing weight and keeping it off. I'm hoping that once I get down to a good weight that I will be able to stay there and be off the synthroid. 

Have a good night!


----------



## Blah11

i'm doing master cleanse, only on day 1 though lol. have ordered slimming world books from ebay so will go onto SW when they come through the post but want to do atleast a few days of the MC.


----------



## CRWx

:( im gutted with myself!


----------



## Blah11

Thats kinda weird, did you cheat at all charlotte?


----------



## CRWx

not really? :dohh: i had a cracker last night at 9.30? besides that, i can't think? :shrug: im going by wii fit scales :(


----------



## Jellycat

Crw without giving tmi have you been for a no 2 recently ? Or drank lots of water? Weighed at same time of day ? All these can affect the scales. If not don't give up you are likely to see the loss next week hugs xx

Blah your one brave lady doing the mc I couldn't think of anything worse to be on

My weigh in is Wednesday but whatcwithvrhe cookie this week and Chinese last night I'm not getting excited about the weigh in. Tonight is the last night of DH junk food so clean slate tomorrow!

Does anyone else porter half sabotage their diet ?


----------



## CRWx

Jellycat said:


> *Crw without giving tmi have you been for a no 2 recently ? Or drank lots of water? Weighed at same time of day ? All these can affect the scales. If not don't give up you are likely to see the loss next week hugs xx*

i actually haven't :shock: never thought about that! and nope i weighed myself at 11.40ish & the other day weighed myself at 20.00ish :shrug: xx


----------



## Avalanche

CRWx said:


> i put on 2lbs :(

Have you been eating enough? How much have you been exercising? If you are watching what you eat, and still gaining then it can be several different things.


----------



## Avalanche

My weigh is tomorrow, but I have been rubbish this week. Had a full English for brekkie and McDonalds for lunch :blush:


----------



## CRWx

umm on a regular day i have a small bowl or cereal/ one egg scrambled egg & 1 piece of wholemeal toast, salad sandwich/bran muffin for lunch & some tropical juice & my tea when i get in :shrug: i have 2 25 minute walks in the day & 2 circuits on the biggest loser. It's just really bugging me! :(


on a side note, CORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
swooning over robbie from angus thongs & perfect snogging :cloud9:


----------



## Avalanche

It might be a case that you aren't eating enough, so when you do your body is converting that energy into fat as it thinks you are starving. 

Try to have three meals and two snacks in a day. This keeps your blood sugar level, which stabilises your metabolism and this means that you will be burning fat all day. Once your blood sugar and metabolism dip, you don't burn fat.

Are you doing 2 circuit sessions a week? How hard to you find them? If you are going at high intensity twice a week, I would recommend changing to medium intensity 4x a week instead for 30mins at a time.


----------



## Logan's Mum

CRWx said:


> umm on a regular day i have a small bowl or cereal/ one egg scrambled egg & 1 piece of wholemeal toast, salad sandwich/bran muffin for lunch & some tropical juice & my tea when i get in :shrug: i have 2 25 minute walks in the day & 2 circuits on the biggest loser. It's just really bugging me! :(

It doesnt sound like you are eating enough? And how much water do you drink a day? Dont be disheartened, the first few weeks are the hardest :hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

ahh dont be down about it CRWx, like other posters said it can be all sorts of reasons and you could be bloated or whatever. try weighing yourself at the same time as the previous time, wearing similar clothes for consistency and even if you dont lose this week I am sure you will next week.

I had a nice roast today and substituted roast potatoes for butternut squash and sweet potato mash and it was delish!! mmmm


----------



## topsy

I have been hopeless all weekend, chinese last night and mum cooked lasagna today. tomorrow, I am going to write down every thing that touches my lips!! Gym tomorrow, it will be the first time I will have been on my own!!! 

Girls I need shouting at!!! I am never going to fit into a wedding dress :(


----------



## CRWx

Avalanche said:


> It might be a case that you aren't eating enough, so when you do your body is converting that energy into fat as it thinks you are starving.
> 
> Try to have three meals and two snacks in a day. This keeps your blood sugar level, which stabilises your metabolism and this means that you will be burning fat all day. Once your blood sugar and metabolism dip, you don't burn fat.
> 
> Are you doing 2 circuit sessions a week? How hard to you find them? If you are going at high intensity twice a week, I would recommend changing to medium intensity 4x a week instead for 30mins at a time.

Hmm, what's a good snack food? :kiss: I'm doing 2 circuits ideally twice a week but last week i went at it like a bull in a china shop & couldn't walk without really bad pain for 3 days :lol: so maybe i should change to medium intensity 4x, thanks for that advice :hugs:




Logan's Mum said:


> CRWx said:
> 
> 
> umm on a regular day i have a small bowl or cereal/ one egg scrambled egg & 1 piece of wholemeal toast, salad sandwich/bran muffin for lunch & some tropical juice & my tea when i get in :shrug: i have 2 25 minute walks in the day & 2 circuits on the biggest loser. It's just really bugging me! :(
> 
> It doesnt sound like you are eating enough? And how much water do you drink a day? Dont be disheartened, the first few weeks are the hardest :hugs:Click to expand...

I drink about a litre a day, which i know isn't enough but i dont drink much at all :( i need to keep a note of this me thinks!



topsy said:


> I have been hopeless all weekend, chinese last night and mum cooked lasagna today. tomorrow, I am going to write down every thing that touches my lips!! Gym tomorrow, it will be the first time I will have
> been on my own!!!
> 
> Girls I need shouting at!!! I am never going to fit into a wedding dress :(

if you shout at me ill shout at you!? :coffee:


----------



## topsy

:) I need you to use that mega phone on me xxxx

Bagged up all the "rubbish" food and told OH to take it to work!!!

Thinking about trying low ish carbs, well just having like all bran, or porridge for breakfast, salad or soup for lunch, the veggies and meat or fish for tea.Just cutting out bread and pasta and rice. Not sure!!!Argh!!! Just wish I could stick to something!!!

xxx


----------



## Avalanche

CRwx, you should have snacks like rice cakes, hummus with veg sticks, nuts, dried fruits, fruit, oak cakes, cottage cheese, yogurt, fruit smoothie, low fat milkshake, etc


----------



## CRWx

what's yazoo like for a drink? I've got 2 bottles of it in the fridge and really want them :lol: ill keep them in mind, thanks huni :kiss: & yep jules, i will shout! xx


----------



## Lollip0p

mom2pne said:


> Glitterfairy said:
> 
> 
> I'm really hoping for a good weight loss tomorrow when i weigh in....am nervous!
> 
> I'm right there with you! I have the same fear, but my weigh in is Tuesday! Also it doesn't help that the sale that I just bought says that I'm 8 pounds more than my first weigh in at the initial appointment.
> 
> Any of you have hypothyroid?
> 
> I do and have been dealing with it since 2003 and got diagnosed in 2004 after having to see an allergist as I had hives all over my body for nearly a year with no improvement. It turned out to be my body attacking itself do to my thyroid not working correctly. As soon as the meds started working I finally stopped having hives. :happydance: It's been great! But I notice that I have a hard time losing weight and keeping it off. I'm hoping that once I get down to a good weight that I will be able to stay there and be off the synthroid.
> 
> Have a good night!Click to expand...

I have hypothyroidism too, and i find it sooooo tricky to loose weight because of it.


----------



## Glitterfairy

I've lost 4lbs.Quite pleased with that. x


----------



## Blah11

Well done :D! I lost 1lb since yday :rofl:


----------



## hazzabeanie

hello ladies lovely to see all these losses :) ive had a crazy weekend so not had a chance to get on here n still have no scales lol picking some up this weekend, ive been having loads of stress with selling my car as it was wedding fund and that needs to be paid asap along with all the other things i need to pay for :( ive not been to bad on the diet side tho my ds n ohs bdays tomoro so prob eat cake lol i no thats bad but hey !! how we all feeling/ xx


----------



## Jellycat

Glitterfairy said:


> I've lost 4lbs.Quite pleased with that. x




Blah11 said:


> Well done :D! I lost 1lb since yday :rofl:

Well done girls !!

Had sneaky weigh in and I've lost 4 lbs, decided next week I'll change weigh in day to Wednesday.

Booked crèche for gym tomorrow


----------



## CRWx

im gonna weigh in, in about 10 mins :blush:


----------



## xKimx

no lose for me :( could be that I am quite poorly? I hope so any way:(


----------



## xKimx

I think need someone to help me plan a diet out :( 

I cant drink water it makes me feel sick so I always miss that out , I never eat breakfast because I am never hungry till 12-1ish . I love my chocolate far too much:( I work in my dads Chinese take away 4+ nights a week and eat in there:(


----------



## Avalanche

I've lost 4lbs :)

Are we updating the first page with the weight loss each week?


----------



## Jellycat

Kim even if you don't feel hungry in the morning you really should eat something otherwise when you do get hungry at lunchtime you crave junk food. There was a program on tv showing experiments on it.

How about some fruit or a smoothie drink in the morning ? You might start to crave your chocolate less ?


----------



## CRWx

i've +'d 1lb wtf :cry:
i need help ;(


----------



## Avalanche

Right, post up everything that you are eating and every bit of exercise you are doing and what those exercises consist of. Let me know if you have any medical history too and I will have a look for you as I am studying to be a personal trainer so should be able to help a bit.


----------



## Avalanche

xKimx said:


> I think need someone to help me plan a diet out :(
> 
> I cant drink water it makes me feel sick so I always miss that out , I never eat breakfast because I am never hungry till 12-1ish . I love my chocolate far too much:( I work in my dads Chinese take away 4+ nights a week and eat in there:(

You have trained your body not to expect food until 12-1ish so it's about breaking the habit. You need to just start eating breakfast, whether you are hungry or not. Not eating breakfast is proven to put _on_ weight.

As for water, try have cordial with it and gradually using less and less cordial. You need to try and drink 6-8 glasses a day to keep your body hydrated. This will not only help you lose weight, but keep your skin clear too. Things like fizzy drinks carry empty calories and sugar and also dehydrate the body.


----------



## CRWx

Avalanche said:


> Right, post up everything that you are eating and every bit of exercise you are doing and what those exercises consist of. Let me know if you have any medical history too and I will have a look for you as I am studying to be a personal trainer so should be able to help a bit.

Today i have eaten

2 pieces of wholemeal toast & 1 egg scrambled egg.
Cheese sandwich (i know it's not the best :blush:)
1 litre of orange squash
2 pringles

2 25 minute walk


i know i need to up my exercise but wii is playing silly buggers atm, will do circuits tomorrow x


----------



## Avalanche

You aren't eating enough. :lol: Naughty! 

From what you have listed above, you have had about 650cals.

You need to be eating _at least_ 1,300 a day to lose weight, and should preferably eat about 1,800.

Any lower than 1,300 and your body will convert the food you are eating into fat.

The reason why you aren't losing weight when you are eating so little is that your body is convinced you are starving. So when you do eat, your body hoards the food it has been given and stores it as fat because it is expecting to be continually starved. 

If the body is always getting nutritious food, and regular intervals then it has no need to hold onto anything it doesn't need. So it burns food and calories more effectively. 

Losing weight is not about restricting what you eat. It about changing to eat healthy and sensibly. You need to et little and often to keep your blood sugar and metabolism high.

There are a few rules you should try to follow.


Eat five or six times a day. Three small healthy meals with two-three snacks. This will keep your metabolism up and you will burn off fat faster.
Try and workout 3-5 times a week for at least 30 minutes each.
Cheat. Yep, that's right, cheat! Take one day a week to treat yourself for your hard work, just don&#8217;t go overboard

So, saying that here's an example menu for you, to show you what you should be eating.



> BREAKFAST:
> 
> 3 shredded wheat &#8211; with half pint of semi-skim milk
> Piece of fruit
> Tea or Coffee &#8211;no sugar and skim milk only
> 
> SNACK:
> sandwich
> Tea or Coffee (no sugar, skim milk)
> 
> LUNCH:
> 1 Large baked potato with beans (small portion)
> 
> SNACK:
> 1 Banana
> Non-fat yoghurt
> 
> DINNER:
> Egg and cheese omelette (1 egg, 50 grams half-fat
> cheese)
> Boiled rice (large portion)
> Vegetables (any)
> Coleslaw (small portion)
> 
> SNACK:
> 1 large orange
> Non-fat yoghurt

The above menu is 1,700 calories, with only 30g of fat. See the difference in how much you should be eating, and how much you are?

So this week you tried it one way, and put weight on. Don't be disheartened, try the above and exercise 4x a week at medium intensity rather than 2x high intensity and try this way for a week and I am sure you will lose quite a bit of weight!


----------



## Harveysmum369

so sorry for not updating girlies.....we have only just got out of hospital AGAIN with Harvey :( x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Aww hope he is ok :( I haven't been able to weigh myself today, there's been a bit of a drama


----------



## CRWx

:hugs: hun!

& thanks for that Avalanche, i've always ate like that i've not lowered it that much, just cut out the crap :) thank you lotssss :kiss:


----------



## topsy

Oh sweets, I hope he is ok, and feeling better, poor little thing. xxx

AB hope your ok? xxxx


----------



## Harveysmum369

I'm going to go through the thread from where I last read and update what I can :)

Yeah he is slowly getting there,he got another virus on top of the bronchiolitis! :( xx


----------



## CRWx

oh bless him ;( give him a huge hug n kiss from me x


----------



## AppleBlossom

topsy said:


> Oh sweets, I hope he is ok, and feeling better, poor little thing. xxx
> 
> AB hope your ok? xxxx

I'm ok thanks hun, just a bit of a family thing but it should be ok :) xx


----------



## CRWx

:hugs: AB x


----------



## topsy

:hugs: I am sending you hugs too AB xx

Poor little Harvey, hope they looked after him well xxx


----------



## CRWx

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

for everyone!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Harveysmum369 said:


> I'm going to go through the thread from where I last read and update what I can :)
> 
> Yeah he is slowly getting there,he got another virus on top of the bronchiolitis! :( xx

Ahh poor little man , hope he feels better soon xx


----------



## CRWx

Right, i've had a kick up the bum.

I've seen most other girlies my age & want to look like them :thumbup:


----------



## topsy

I always think that Charlotte, we can do this.

God my arms ache today, went on the cross trainer yesterday and burnt 300 cals, i think it`s from that!!OW!!!

sitting hear with my hot water and lemon :)

Hope everyone has a good day xxxx


----------



## kizzyt

weigh in today, I lost 5lbs :) very happy with that although its mostly just what I put on between holiday in November and Xmas so the next bit will be harder!


----------



## Glitterfairy

Well done xxx


----------



## topsy

well done hun xxx


----------



## CRWx

why am i only +'ing :cry: ?!?!?!


----------



## topsy

Oh Charlottoe, I am sorry hun xxxx


----------



## CRWx

i'm so fed up :( i just wanna loose! I'm gonna work my utter ass off tomorrow. x


----------



## topsy

Are you eating a little more hun, like some of the girls suggested?

Good lucking working out tomorrow, sending you fat busting vibes my sweets!

xxxx


----------



## Jellycat

Kizzyt well done thatsxa fantastic loss !

Crw please don't get disheartened xx

Went to the gym the first time in a year and gees could I tell. I couldn't even do some of my stretches that I used to find easy before pregnancy. Decided to increase my times and intensity gradually. I never thought having a baby would have such an effect on me, my hip ached on the cross trainer like mad


----------



## CRWx

i'm trying to eat more it's hard to fit it in with my day though :lol: I have a reason to lose weight also, my birthdayyyyyyyyyyy but it's in 16 days so :haha: xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

I've got a belly.... :lol:


----------



## CRWx

:happydance:


----------



## AppleBlossom

What has everyone eaten today then?

I've had Vegatable soup and homemade bread, Chicken satay and roasted veg kebabs with chips, salad and savoury rice, a crunchie and some crisps. Going to eat more while Shameless is on, I'm in a very snacky mood tonight


----------



## CRWx

toast & scrambled egg for breakfast, doughnut for lunch blush:) & sausage & mash for tea! xx


----------



## Jellycat

Bf porridge and banana 
Lh wholemeal bread and ww spaghetti
DH jacket potato and stir fry veg with chicken

Snack 1 slice of wholemeal bread with marg , 2 digestive biscuits
Felt hungry today hence why I've eaten alot


----------



## xKimx

Would an fresh orange juice count as breakfast :dohh:


----------



## Avalanche

breakfast: toast and cereal
snack: salsa roasted cashew nuts
lunch: veggie pasta with garlic bread
snack: yogurt
Dinner: veggie stirfry

Seems to be working for me :lol:


----------



## Avalanche

xKimx said:


> Would an fresh orange juice count as breakfast :dohh:

No, but it's a start :)


----------



## Blah11

xKimx said:


> Would an fresh orange juice count as breakfast :dohh:

Just eat a slice of dry or with marg toast or something with a glass of OJ hun. I used to be the same as you and could do without breakfast so easily but I force myself and now I quite enjoy it :)


----------



## Glitterfairy

Breakfast biscuits are nice :)


----------



## Jellycat

Glitterfairy said:


> Breakfast biscuits are nice :)

I started having those when LO was first born as never got ten minutes to eat a piece of toast.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Think I will move my arse and get some toast and peanut butter.

Been slacking in the breakfast area because I've felt so poo the last couple of days


----------



## Glitterfairy

Hands up who just made some gooey mars bar cookies and had to try one :blush::dohh:

Oh well will be good rest of the day :)


----------



## topsy

Glitterfairy said:


> Hands up who just made some gooey mars bar cookies and had to try one :blush::dohh:
> 
> Oh well will be good rest of the day :)

Bet they were yummy :)

I just had 1/2 an avocado with my lunch, they are soooo high in fat!!! Might be healthy fat, but still fat!!!

xxx


----------



## topsy

AppleBlossom said:


> Think I will move my arse and get some toast and peanut butter.
> 
> Been slacking in the breakfast area because I've felt so poo the last couple of days

Ab, I have found the best crunchy peanut butter, its organic and made by meridan, I got some from the health food store yesterday, it was £1.96, not sure how that compares with normal peanut butter? But it is soooooo nice, I had some with apple slices last night!!! Yum!!

Good luck with eating breakfast, I have to leave it about an hour in the morning before I eat anything.
xxxx


----------



## CRWx

today i've had a bowl of krave cereal, a cookie :blush: & a bottle of water :) xx


----------



## topsy

Er whats krave cereal hun????


----------



## CRWx

google it :D x


----------



## Avalanche

CRWx said:


> today i've had a bowl of krave cereal, a cookie :blush: & a bottle of water :) xx

Eat more! :lol: :hugs:


----------



## CRWx

i had a bowl of soup and spilt it over brand new cream carpet :shock: with a piece of bread and pasta for tea! lots of carbs eep :lol: :hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

Well i found out on Tuesday night that I am pregnant!!! :):):)

But I am determined to continue the healthy eating so I dont become a whale (or more of one at least!), I went to the gym last night too just took it easier than normal. I have to try not to give in to the temptation of lots of cake now :)


----------



## Jellycat

Big congratulations kizzyt, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy !! My LO was due September 23rd and I got my bfp 16th Jan last year .


----------



## Glitterfairy

Awww Congrats xxx


----------



## kizzyt

thanks ladies! very excited but also nervous as its our first full cycle after m/c. so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## AppleBlossom

I weighed myself earlier on the electronic scales... 7st 6.25lbs :happydance: I've put on 2.25lbs in less than 2 weeks :)

P.s Congrats kizzyt!


----------



## CRWx

Congratulations Hun!!!! :happydance: wish you all the best :) I've been speculating lately :blush: the first our thread baby yay! I've just woke up :shock: well done AB! You're doing great x


----------



## Jellycat

Great work AB !


----------



## Lollip0p

Congrats x x x well done AB x


----------



## Logan's Mum

Wow, theres some fab news on the thread, congrats kizzyt! and AB well done on the gain! :thumbup:
Im sitting here googling how many calories there are in fish and chips (too many :dohh:), seriously need takeaway! I went to the gym today after work so feel good, but also like I deserve a takeaway. I wont get one, I will just sit and sulk instead :sulk:


----------



## CRWx

oh god heartburn is so bad tonight :wacko:


----------



## lucy_x

well I going to be honest, Iv been really bad...
Im not even going to weigh in, because i know i havent done well.
Starting tommorrow, Comes the healthy eating. Iv been out and bought lots of fruit and veg and healthy options, Im also going to get uo early and walk walk walk!

Im sorry iv been bad :blush:


----------



## Jellycat

Lucy you've done the right thing though stocked up on healthy food to reduce temptations. I think you will be pleasantly surprised next week when you weigh in xx


----------



## Harveysmum369

sorry I haven't updated ladies,had a hell of a time with harvey...will do it now :) so for those who haven't put their total loss and current weight on the thread could you post a message on here with it on,or PM me :) thanks ladies.xx


----------



## Jellycat

Hope Harvey is feeling better and thanks for updating x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Hardly eaten anything today. Been to a funeral this afternoon though so had a little bit of buffet food, naughty AB! I will make up for it with my dinner tonight though I think


----------



## CRWx

ive been pretty bad, gonna re-start monday :) x


----------



## Logan's Mum

Ive lost 4 lbs! :happydance: Didnt think it would be that much, have weighed myself 4 times today to make sure too :dohh: 
Hope everyone is having a good weekend, Im trying not to overdo the food, but had a scone for lunch :blush: To be fair, Im having soup for dinner so will balance out over the day :thumbup:
(dont I use a lot of smilies in my messages! haha!)


----------



## CRWx

i do too :lol: don't worry! i'm restarting tomorrow as i've been really bad and let it fall to ruins. Well done for losing 4lbs! Proud of ya ;) x


----------



## kizzyt

well done Logan's mum!!


----------



## Glitterfairy

Well done LM :)


----------



## Lollip0p

well done lm 

I have lost 2lb  but i am going tohave to start doing it properly though, as oh comes home and eats sweets in front of me and i cant say no........


----------



## CRWx

well done hun :happydance: tomorrow is my new start :flower:


----------



## Jellycat

Lollipop mu DH is exactly the same and buys complete junk food when out food shopping grrr

Congrats lm and lollipop on both your losses

Kazzyt how you feeling ? Hope your keeping well x

I've been eating lots of carbs the past couple of days and finally got af ( been waiting 50 days) so now understand why I've Bern so hungry etc. Hoping by tomorrow I can eat sensibly again


----------



## CRWx

we can be healthy again together JC x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Can you add me to the list pleaseee? :flower:

Don't want to share my actual weight :blush: but I am aiming to lose 2st 8lb! Have my 1st weigh in at my SW group tomorrow so will update with my 1st week's loss then! Good luck everyone :hugs: x


----------



## Logan's Mum

Hello ttc_lolly! :flower: and well done lollip0p on the loss! :thumbup:
Jellycat, 50 days?!? crikey! Since having LO I am now finding I want to binge on carbs before AF, hoping to curb it though. I love bread and butter so as long as I dont have butter I wont be tempted to eat the bread. 
Does anyone have a cheat day? I was thinking of having one a week, but feel too guilty if I eat bad stuff :dohh:


----------



## Jellycat

Hi ttc lolly, good luck with sw

LM I'm hoping my cycles will get shorter and regulate as I seem to be having really heavy af since LO born. I've just been sooooo hungry and I don't think it was due to starting the diet.


----------



## Glitterfairy

2lbs off this week. That's 6lbs altogether now.


----------



## xKimx

lost 4lb :D :happydance:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Hey girls, well done to all of you who have lost weight! I had a mega feast yesterday at the wedding so hoping I'll have put on a bit more weight since last time I checked (2 bowls of broccolli and stilton soup, turkey, potatoes and veg and apple crumble with ice cream and toffee sauce. And a sausage butty at night to be precise lol) Going to try and get to the scales today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## kizzyt

Jellycat said:


> Kazzyt how you feeling ? Hope your keeping well x

Thanks Jellycat, I am feeling great thank you, a little paranoid, worried, scared etc but also very excited!! I feel soooo bloated though my jeans are tight already!! Am still working out but at lower levels and less intensity so I can stay healthy :) thanks for asking xx

well done to everyone who's lost (or put if that's what you want :)), I am weighing in tomorrow but I havent been too good after getting my BFP so who knows what I'll find!!


----------



## CRWx

lost 1lb, but i got what looks like a :bfp: about 15 minutes ago xx

:blush:


----------



## AppleBlossom

For any of you who have an iphone, download the free app 'My fitness pal' It's really good and it's free!


----------



## xKimx

argh Im trying not to snack but my bellys growling lol :rofl: xx


----------



## Jellycat

AppleBlossom said:


> For any of you who have an iphone, download the free app 'My fitness pal' It's really good and it's free!

This is what I've been using the past couple of weeks, it's really good and easy to use !

Kazzyt glad your doing well

Crw congratulations !!


----------



## CRWx

not taking it as a complete positive until i get to the docs for my blood to be tested, was quite a faint pink line though so FXd :happydance:


----------



## Logan's Mum

CRWx said:


> not taking it as a complete positive until i get to the docs for my blood to be tested, was quite a faint pink line though so FXd :happydance:

:yipee:


----------



## kizzyt

CRWx that's fantastic, congratulations!! I hope your blood tests go well :)

AB/Jellycat, I use MFP too, its great!

I put on a pound this week, ooops. I am not surprised though, I am sooo bloated!


----------



## CRWx

thankyouuuu! don't wanna hijack the thread :blush: sorry girlies! i'm mega excited :) x


----------



## Lollip0p

crw congrats :D hope your blood tests go well for you x


----------



## CRWx

thanks sweetpea :cloud9: how's everyones weightloss?xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Just weighed myself... 7st 8 1/4lbs :D another 2lbs on in a week!


----------



## CRWx

very well done AB! :happydance:


----------



## Lollip0p

i really want to weigh myself but i have to see if i can hold out till friday at least. 

whats everyone having for dinner tonight?


----------



## kizzyt

we're having lasagne, we've decided to try to make it lower fat/cals by only doing one layer of pasta/cheese sauce. so in effect we're having kind of a pasta bake. haha! I will have some veg with it.

I was quite bad yesterday so being good today but I am staaaarrrving!


----------



## CRWx

jacket taty i think! :) x


----------



## Jellycat

Weigh in day lost 1lb, I'm really pleased as not eaten great this week with little exercise and had AF so I'm really pleased. Back on it this week total loss so far 5lb


----------



## CRWx

well done honey! :kiss:


----------



## SSW

So I haven't been back for a couple of days but I have lost 5.5lbs. I am pretty happy with that so far. Hopefully I do not give up. I am such an instant gratification type person. I need results now lol...Just gotta keep going 

Found out Monday the Clomid is not doing it's job. I am pretty bummed. I mean I have 2 beautiful daughters and if that is what I am meant to have then I am happy. I just can't shake this feeling of my family not being finished yet. Why is this so hard?


----------



## Jellycat

Ssw Congrats on the weightloss ! Sorry to hear about the clomid, keep positive xx


----------



## CRWx

Well done for the weightless Hun! Big hugs about the clomid :hugs:


----------



## lucy_x

well iv lost 3lbs this week :happydance:

Oh and with this....MY 5000TH POST!!!!!!


----------



## CRWx

:happydance: i'm scared to weigh myself :blush:


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Lucy !

Crw me to I dread my Wednesday weigh in by the Friday five days of dread ! Good luck x


----------



## CRWx

i think i've put quite a bit on, i haven't moved much this week at all cause of my fractured toes :lol: xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

1lb off this week.Thats half a stone now :)


----------



## CRWx

well done! :happydance:


----------



## Jellycat

Well done glitterfairy that's great !!

Crw I'm tempted not to weigh in this week as I've done hardly any exercise this week. Now I've got a cold since this morning so doubt I'll do anything next couple of days either :-(. How did you fracture your toes ?


----------



## CRWx

i kicked my bedroom wall by accident, turning round quickly and they bent completely backwards :sick:


----------



## Jellycat

Ouchie , bet your eyes watered when that happened!


----------



## CRWx

i had to sit on the floor :rofl: shock!


----------



## lucy_x

welll, iv just eaten a cream egg :blush:

WHY O WHY does OH spoil everything!


----------



## Jellycat

My husband is exactly the same ! He buys junk and then wonders why I eat it. Think it will be so much better when I'm back at work out of temptation !


----------



## Jellycat

Well took the plunge and weighed in , lost 1 lb. Not a fantastic loss but a loss is a loss. Aiming to try harder this week, already this morning I've done 55 minutes on biggest loser as can't go out today until my delivery arrives


----------



## Glitterfairy

1lb is good.well done x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Hi ladies, I haven't had a chance to weigh myself in ages! Going to do it tomorrow. I feel like I've put weight on though so FX'd!


----------



## CRWx

hope you have AB :thumbup:


----------



## Glitterfairy

Why can't the weight go from my belly it's mahoosive :(


----------



## CRWx

i hate my belly too hun :(


----------



## Glitterfairy

It's so scarred and marked and disgustingly flabby.It's repulsive :(


----------



## CRWx

mines flabby too :( i haven't even had a baby yet :cry:


----------



## Glitterfairy

Big *Huggles* for anyone who needs one xxxx


----------



## CRWx

:hugs: for you hun! :kiss: xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

circuit training 1 of best exercises to loose weight off your belly still cant say 100% it will fall from there to begin with though.


----------



## CRWx

well i'm eating a piece of birthday cake for breakfast :blush:


----------



## Jellycat

Well had a sneaky weigh in this morning to see if anythings happened now I'm exercising every day and I've lost a pound in two days. Hope this continues for the rest of the week.


----------



## CRWx

well done hun!! xx


----------



## Jellycat

Oh dear weekend has been my downfall again this week

Yesterday we had Indian but I bought healthy light choice instead of take out
Tonight DH cooked roast and roasted all the carrots and everything was drenched in oil grrr told DH that next week I'm cooking roast ( then I can just use my 1 cal spray ) and steam the veg

Think I need to teach my DH about healthy eating as he doesn't seem to understand as he's never had to diet before 

Oh well Monday tomorrow ...... If Anyones still dieting ????? Been abit quiet the past few days on this thread !


----------



## CRWx

i'm trying to be nice & healthy still :thumbup:


----------



## Jellycat

Crw keep it up !!

When I was pregnant I found week 35 onwards is when I piled on the weight, my bump was so big (went 13 days overdue) that I was unable to get dressed myself in the morning, so sat and slept alot ate more due to boredom and therefore piled on the pounds. Also if you eat healthly during pregnancy your at less risk of gestational diabetes, which is good for you and LO.

Keep it up your doing great, how have you been feeling ?


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi ladies - agreed I hate my belly the most - I also don't have the baby excuse!

So after 4 weeeks I am up to 12 pounds!! Very pleased my hard work has paid off!!! Going away again this week with work, can't wait to get back and start exercising again!!  x


----------



## Glitterfairy

Stayed the same this week Hmmmmmmmmm must try harder!


----------



## AppleBlossom

I just weighed myself. 7st :( somehow managed to lose 8.5 lbs. I don't know where I'm going wrong!


----------



## Glitterfairy

Thats alot to lose in a short amount of time hun.Have you been ill?
Is it worth a trip to Gp to see if they can suggest anything? x


----------



## CRWx

i'll be back to my exercise n stuff when i feel ok. x


----------



## lucy_x

CRWx said:


> i'll be back to my exercise n stuff when i feel ok. x

:hugs: Im sorry to see about your loss hun. I wish there was something i could say/do...

:hugs:


----------



## Chiclets

Can I join in? :)

I started my new life plan (seriously, the only way to think of it!) on Jan 5th.

Starting weight= 157.4 lbs
Total loss so far= -6.4 lbs (current weight 151 lbs)
Goal weight= 125 lbs (need to loose 26lbs still)

My goal is to have the weight gone by June 1st. Scared I'm not going to make goal as the loss sorta slowed down after that first week (lost a little over 4lbs in the first week!). My next weigh in day is Wednesday. Hoping for atleast a 1lb loss but would love to see more!


----------



## Jellycat

lucy_x said:


> CRWx said:
> 
> 
> i'll be back to my exercise n stuff when i feel ok. x
> 
> :hugs: Im sorry to see about your loss hun. I wish there was something i could say/do...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too CRW, Big Hugs xx


----------



## Jellycat

Chiclets said:


> Can I join in? :)
> 
> I started my new life plan (seriously, the only way to think of it!) on Jan 5th.
> 
> Starting weight= 157.4 lbs
> Total loss so far= -6.4 lbs (current weight 151 lbs)
> Goal weight= 125 lbs (need to loose 26lbs still)
> 
> My goal is to have the weight gone by June 1st. Scared I'm not going to make goal as the loss sorta slowed down after that first week (lost a little over 4lbs in the first week!). My next weigh in day is Wednesday. Hoping for atleast a 1lb loss but would love to see more!

Hi Chiclets :wave:

I lost 7lbs in January and also lost 4lb the first week and then 1lb each week following. Fingers crossed you get your pound+ loss this week .

How are you dieting ? Any special programme.

Im currently using a calorie counter and trying to exercise 5 times a week

Good luck xx


----------



## Chiclets

Thanks but I just realized there is a WW group so I think I might just stick with that one since it's what I'm using to lose weight (weight watchers). I'm afraid I'll get confused if I try keeping up with more than one group. lol

For those in this group, good luck with the losses & keep up the good work!!!!!! :)


----------



## Glitterfairy

Struggling to stay focused this week....


----------



## TTCFay

This time I am going to lose weight. 

Simply because it can boast my fertility by a mile.

I'm looking at about 50 pounds. Sounds reasonable for the first weight loss goal.


----------



## lucy_x

another 3lbs gone :happydance:


----------



## Glitterfairy

Stayed the same AGAIN.....Gutted! 
Tried hard and did lots of exercise too.Not bothering to weigh in next week as will have just been my birthday weekend.Fed up!


----------



## Laura2919

Im on WW.. I am determind.. Last year on SW I lost 25lb and by the end of the year I gained it all.


----------



## Baby Backpack

2011 is the year I'm going to get the baby fat off - reading the posts and have the inspiration & desire!!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Well considering limited exercise and going over calories everyday ..... I've managed to lose 1lb the same as weeks I work really hard!

Happy with the loss. This week I'm going to still use fitness pal but also count my ww points and see if I prefer that method?

Was planning on going to the gym this morning but first time ever LO slept in until 9am! He's normally up at 6, think his antibiotics are finally helping him to sleep as he's been restless this past five days. So I'm going to do six bags of ironing instead now


----------



## lucy_x

I seriously need a kick in the arse, Iv not been to bad this week but i feel like iv really over done it :cry: I dont think i will have put any one, But i just feel a bit... well...BLAHHH :haha:

Starting next week i will be calorie counting, Going swimming twice a week and continuing my active fit 2 (ps3) just so i can start loosing the weight again...
I need to be fit for summer!


----------



## Miss Broody

I have lost my first stone!! Very happy!!!! 

Next major goal 2 stone by end April - Fingers crossed! Among for another half a stone by mid march. 

Sadly I appear to have hurt my back and am debating how much damage I could do to it if I go to my weight lifting class today - but I REALLY want to go!!! Sad - I have the bug now! X


----------



## Miss Broody

I have lost my first stone!! Very happy!!!! 

Next major goal 2 stone by end April - Fingers crossed! Among for another half a stone by mid march. 

Sadly I appear to have hurt my back and am debating how much damage I could do to it if I go to my weight lifting class today - but I REALLY want to go!!! Sad - I have the bug now! X


----------



## Jellycat

Miss broody Congrats on your first stone !! Hope your back is netter soon x

Lucy when I've had a bad week it's done and cant change it, I always need to think positive for the next day otherwise I just splurge again the next day. You might be pleasantly surprised and still have lost xx


----------



## Miss Broody

Ditto!!! If you do something bad you just have to start again, else you never get anywhere!! X

p.s thanks Jellycat!


----------



## kizzyt

I think I am going to have to drop out, I seem to be piling on the pounds since getting pregnant. I must control myself! ;) I'll be back here in about 9 months (hopefully, all being well!) good luck everyone!! x


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck kizzyt, hope you have a fantastic and healthy nine months xx


----------



## Miss Broody

Heya, how is everyone doing?! 

I have lost another 2 pounds, very happy!! I brought a new pair of jeans at my biggest as I could not fit into my old ones and now the big ones are so baggy they look horrendous!! Plus they keep falling down!! My older ones (size 14) now all fit again  x


----------



## lucy_x

Miss Broody said:


> Heya, how is everyone doing?!
> 
> I have lost another 2 pounds, very happy!! I brought a new pair of jeans at my biggest as I could not fit into my old ones and now the big ones are so baggy they look horrendous!! Plus they keep falling down!! My older ones (size 14) now all fit again  x

Congratulations!
I need you here to whip me into shape :haha:
Well iv done miserably, Fortunatly im not gaining (yet :winkwink:) so need to stop stuffing before i loose hope all together!
Iv joined myfitnesspal and am going to track calories and just get on with it now..
Iv binned all the fatty foods out of the house, Id love to be one of those people who can manage to reward myself with one sweet thing, but it doesnt work, I just want more so iv waived bye bye :lol:

Hope i will be back here this time next week with a loss :thumbup:


----------



## lucy_x

Is any one actually still about or have we all given up :lol:
So its the 4th march (^^^so a week later than my above post^^^) So im down 5lbs in total :happydance: Currently 221lbs :thumbup:


----------



## CRWx

well done :happydance: i've fallen off the bandwagon, i PROMISE to start monday tho x


----------



## Jellycat

lucy_x said:


> Is any one actually still about or have we all given up :lol:
> So its the 4th march (^^^so a week later than my above post^^^) So im down 5lbs in total :happydance: Currently 221lbs :thumbup:

Hi Lucy , I'm still here I took a break in march as I had my final exam for accountancy to take and couldn't juggle studying, 4mth old and diet. But took the exam this week so am back on it. In the month I put 2 lbs on but think this could of been alot worse as I did little exercise and didn't watch what I ate.

Congrats on the loss !

CRW xx welcome back :hugs: hope you have been ok


----------



## lucy_x

Jellycat said:


> lucy_x said:
> 
> 
> Is any one actually still about or have we all given up :lol:
> So its the 4th march (^^^so a week later than my above post^^^) So im down 5lbs in total :happydance: Currently 221lbs :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Lucy , I'm still here I took a break in march as I had my final exam for accountancy to take and couldn't juggle studying, 4mth old and diet. But took the exam this week so am back on it. In the month I put 2 lbs on but think this could of been alot worse as I did little exercise and didn't watch what I ate.
> 
> Congrats on the loss !
> 
> CRW xx welcome back :hugs: hope you have been okClick to expand...

:hugs: Good luck hun x x


Iv lost 11.5lbs now! In three weeks :happydance: Anyone else with losses!


----------



## CRWx

i need a kick up the bum :( i'm sick of looking in the mirror and crying, i'm *so* fat. I don't want to be like this anymore :cry: s


----------



## lucy_x

CRWx said:


> i need a kick up the bum :( i'm sick of looking in the mirror and crying, i'm *so* fat. I don't want to be like this anymore :cry: s

O hun i bet you arnt that 'Fat'.
In all honesty its taken me *8 months* to do anything about my weight, you have to *really* want to do it, Since jan iv been stop starting and it just isnt worth it.
Once you get going though it just fits in with daily life, I get up, do my DVD, take the dogs an extended walk, shower and so the day goes on.

Have you tried myfitnesspal? Thats way you can eat anything you want, so long as you stay within your limits, Its really good :hugs:

_ETA: @CRWx: My love and thoughts are with your family who has lost their baby _


----------



## CRWx

lucy_x said:


> CRWx said:
> 
> 
> i need a kick up the bum :( i'm sick of looking in the mirror and crying, i'm *so* fat. I don't want to be like this anymore :cry: s
> 
> O hun i bet you arnt that 'Fat'.
> In all honesty its taken me *8 months* to do anything about my weight, you have to *really* want to do it, Since jan iv been stop starting and it just isnt worth it.
> Once you get going though it just fits in with daily life, I get up, do my DVD, take the dogs an extended walk, shower and so the day goes on.
> 
> Have you tried myfitnesspal? Thats way you can eat anything you want, so long as you stay within your limits, Its really good :hugs:
> 
> _ETA: @CRWx: My love and thoughts are with your family who has lost their baby _Click to expand...

I'm going to start a regime, some how fit it in with my day. I am & everybody my age is all skinny and lovely & i'm a chunky monkey :lol: sorry last night i'd had enough! I'm determined to ditch the flab and try and get thin! I've got the app on my phone, maybe i should start using it :thumbup: Thankyou for the love & thoughts aswell hun- much appriceated xx


----------



## snuggles21

i know im realy late to this but any chance i can join please? :flower:
i started my diet in january (like every year lol) and i did realy well to begin with but im rapidly losing my will power :cry:
i realy dont want to put back on what i've lost so far :dohh:


----------



## Miss Broody

I'm still here!! I was doing really well but I seem to have hit a platuea!! Grrr I'm being really good but not getting any further!! 

I compleately agree about the REALLY wanting it point, although I was unhappy with my weight it took me a really long time to get to that point!! 

Xx


----------



## lucy_x

Miss Broody said:


> I'm still here!! I was doing really well but I seem to have hit a platuea!! Grrr I'm being really good but not getting any further!!
> 
> I compleately agree about the REALLY wanting it point, although I was unhappy with my weight it took me a really long time to get to that point!!
> 
> Xx

:hi: Glad theres still a few of us about! 

Perhaps up your exercise by 15 mins? may help i dunno :haha:

I agree, It took me 8 months before realizing i needed to loose it, Even though i was really unhappy about it :dohh:


----------



## Jellycat

Welcome snuggles how much are you wanting to lose any ideas how?

Well I've lost 2 lb this week so back to what I was end of Jan before I began studying for my exam in feb. Really pleased. 

Lucy have to admit I'm finding it difficult to motivate with the exercise at the moment and know once I find an achievable routine I'll find it easier..... I'm just busy looking at nurserys, looking after I'll LO, paying bills and paperwork and day to day housework. I think if I manage to walk at least 3 times this week I'll be happy

How's everyone else getting on ?


----------



## snuggles21

congrats jellycat :happydance:
i want to lose about 3stone I think, im more going on how i feel in myself than a set weight though - setting myself mini goals of 7lbs at a time and just keep goin till i feel happy
ive lost 2lbs this week aswel - had a stomach bug over weekend though so had a bit of help there :blush:


----------



## Jellycat

Snuggled I've also set myself mini goals as I'd get disheartened otherwise. 
My first goal is another 15lb then I will be my heaviest pre pregnancy, 
then 7 lb as this was my weight when I became pregnant.
Then 19 lb just because
Then 14 lb as my weight when I got married
Then 14lb because can go back on combined pill
Then 8lb as this is my most comfortable weight, could weigh nice clothes without starving myself and exercising excessively

My main aim is to be happy again and I have a wardrobe full of beautiful clothes I currently can't wear :-( can't believe I want to lose 5 1/2 stone I never should of put all this weight on


----------



## lucy_x

Well girls, Iv lost another 3lbs this week! 
I cant actually believe it, I nearly cried when i got on the scale! iv been soo soo soo bad this week, Was really expecting to have put on weight.
So iv lost a stone now :happydance:!
My size 18 jeans keep falling down now, Literally iv made myself look awful witht them hanging round my arse! will be digging out the 16s before i know it! :happydance:

Any more loss's girls? :kiss:


----------



## Miss Broody

Well done Lucy that's fantastic!!

Well to get out of my platuea I tried the old eating more trick to try to convince my body I was not starving it!! In a couple of days of eating approx 200 cals more a day I lost 2 pounds  v happy. That was we'd morn, I'll be weighing in on tues morning next so I will be interested to see if lost anymore.

Jellycat I an a big big fan of mini goals, they really help keep us motivated. My goals tend to be at each half a stone and I tend to give myself a time I should hit that. 

So my 1.5 stone target was tues just gone, I am now 1 pound off but hopefully will hit it a week late. 

My next goal is 2 stone by end April, 2.5 by end June, 3 stone by end sept. 

I lost my first stone in 6 weeks, but having been on this journey once before I know how much it slows once you get to a more sensible weight. 

Xx


----------



## Jellycat

Well done Lucy and miss Broody your both doing great !!

Haven't weighed in this week with one thing or another and then AF came this morning which explains why I've been so hungry. Food shop came today and I've ordered slim fast for this week going to just try it for a couple of days and see how I get on as feel like I need abit of a kick start at the moment.


----------



## TwilightAgain

Great news Lucy!

I've finally got past my plateau :happydance: been stuck at it for a month! Lost 2lbs, so hopefully be breaking into the 150s (lbs) by tomorrows weigh in :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Broody

TwilightAgain said:


> Great news Lucy!
> 
> I've finally got past my plateau :happydance: been stuck at it for a month! Lost 2lbs, so hopefully be breaking into the 150s (lbs) by tomorrows weigh in :thumbup:

I thought I'd got past mine but seems to be false hope - I am not shifting again - gggggrrrrr!!!! My bmi is 25.3 - it is too early for it to be this hard to
lose weight!?!?! 

On a positive note I am
losing inches and becoming more toned still, will just have to go with it!!

X


----------



## Jellycat

Well done twilight and Broody

I've stayed the same


----------



## Miss Broody

I am still one pound off my Next 1.5 target!! In two weeks I have lost no weight at all. Grrrrrrr. 

If the next half a stone is this hard it's gonna be unbearable! 

X


----------



## CRWx

im just tucking into a salad sandwich so yay for salad :rofl:


----------



## Jellycat

Miss Broody, I've also stayed Thessaly but only have myself to blame.

Maybe it's AF due for you ? I know sounds stupid but are you eating enough as this can slow things down sometimes. Keep at it and the scales will soon shift

Hi CRW yay for salad I've had it twice today to bulk out my meals.


----------



## lucy_x

Ar, Well starting today im back on it.

Had a bit of a melt down the las few days, Eaten everything in sigh (dont ask what i ate on friday, But i rekon it mounted up to 3000cals or more :blush: Not that my weigt has changed :winkwink:)

So back on it :). How is everyone?


----------



## Jellycat

Hi Lucy - sometimes it's good to have the occasional blowout and then back on the diet 

I'm feeling really good. First day of ww yesterday and I feel positive, today planning my meal I still have 9 points left and that's not including activity. Hope I manage to stay positive and motivated in the long run as that's always my problem I get bored.


----------



## CRWx

i've not eaten much today, 2 boiled eggs & a cheese roll :lol: I'm ready to get back on after January x


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi everyone!! How are you all doing?!

I had a couple of days 'off the rails' last weekend then was good for rest of the week and now back to the same weight. I am very pleased I put no weight on! And I hope this will have kick started my metabolism and I may lose something this week!! 

Welcome back on it Lucy & CRW!

X


----------



## Jellycat

Hi miss broody 
Still going well for me this week, can't believe I'm already day 6 of ww. I'm nervous for wi Monday as it's almost felt too easy this week and I've used alot of my weekly points too. So wait and see. Off to gym this morning Once I've fed LO

Yay on sts, let's hope it's given you the kickstart


----------



## CRWx

Fingers crossed for the weigh in ladies! From monday I'm starting a no carb diet, hopefully I cab shift this fat :happydance:


----------



## Jellycat

I feel pop, had a sneaky weigh in which I know I shouldn't but since my last sneaky wi two days ago ive put on 4 lb ?! And gained 1lb since I started ww last week! Thought the diet was too easy. Hoping my scales are just being temperamental, not going to sneaky wi again. Hopefully actual wi will see a loss

On a positive went to the gym and added two minutes onto each machine compared to Wednesday


----------

